# Pirate's First AAS Cycle.



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll skip the boring stuff and get straight to it. I am now 4 weeks into my first AAS cycle. The basics are as follows:

Week 1-12 Sustanon 500 mg/week (2 x 250)
Week 1-4 D-bol 25 mg/day (12.5 x 2)
Week 2-13.5 HCG 500 iu/week (250 x2)

PCT will be with Nolva for 5 weeks starting 15 days after last Test shot.

I began at 153 lbs, got up to 172 lbs, then lost 4 lbs after getting off the D-bol and no longer Holiday eating.

Creatine Mono works well for me, so I ran it from day one. I discovered that with the D-bol the pumps were too much and my lower back couldn't hack it, so I stopped the creatine and the problem was solved. Before getting off the creatine, I had gained 18 lbs in 18 days.

When the Sustanon finally kicked in around day 25, I had a gyno scare about 2 hours after popping a D-bol. Took 2.5 mg femera and 80 grams of nolva and the problem disappeared. Now I take 20 mg nolva a day as a precaution and occasionally I'll take about 4 drops of femera. Taking Femera when you don't need it will kill your libido, BTW.

I've tried to be conservative with the HCG usage. I examine the nads a few times a day. I usually don't go more than 4 days without, though.  

I gave up on glute shots after the first one. I like the delts and thighs. 25 g 1" works fine. The 1.5" just did more damage to my thighs.

Tonight, I shot too close to the knee slightly toward the inner thigh, and I'm pretty sure I hit connective tissue.   Not pleasant.

Now that the D-bol is out of my system, I've started creatine--as of today. Hopefully, it will be beneficial. I've also ordered CEE, and may try it on cycle.

I'll post picks in about a month.

Well, I could   for ever, but I just thought I should get off my lazy ass and start this journal since a handful of my IM Bros have been asking. I know a lot of you would like to start your first AAS cycle soon, and I hope the lessons I learn along the way can be useful to you.   

BTW, Have at least two girlfriends or one Super-freak before starting a cycle of Test.


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

Hell ya boss. Looks good. 18 pounds in 18 days? Thats fucking insane, congrats. 

How are the workouts comin along? Any other supps besides the ones you listed?

Keep it up, seriously. Keep us posted.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice journal.  Do you have before pics?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How are the workouts comin along? Any other supps besides the ones you listed?


Workouts are great. I'm constantly gaining strength. I take a multi-v, vit-e, ALA, Gluc/Chodr, Milk Thistle, flax/fish oil, green tea, maybe a few others...ALCAR pre-workout...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nice journal.  Do you have before pics?


They are on my computer, which is in the shop.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2005)

That's cool, we don't need em until the end.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

good luck Pie Rat


----------



## redspy (Jan 10, 2005)

Great gains Pirate.  I'm subscribing to this thread and will be following your progress closely.  Good luck!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2005)

Your a beast man.  Please port your workouts dude, I can't wait to see them.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks good man. Im starting a test cyp/dbol/winny cycle in about 3 weeks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2005)

18 pounds in 18 days?!  Maybe you should take gococksDJS' avatar.  

  Are you having any problems with stretch marks?  If so, are you doing anything to combat them?  

  Thanks and congrats!


----------



## LAM (Jan 10, 2005)

looks good. 

a word of warning about using AAS.  beware of increasing your working loads when it comes to the shoulders.  very easy to injury the tendons and ligaments of the shoulder girddle...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your a beast man.  Please port your workouts dude, I can't wait to see them.


 I cycle the number of sets, reps, and rest time by a method too tedious to detail here. This is what I will do today:

Chest/Shoulder/ABS Day:

3 x 12 Leg Raises
3 x 20; 50 lbs. Weighted Floor Crunches
3 x 12; 30 lbs. Swiss Ball Crunches
2 x 15; 50 lbs. Oblique Raises
5 x 4-7; 185 lbs. Bench
5 x 4-7; 140 lbs. Incline Bench
5 x 4-7; 165 lbs. Cable Flies
5 x 4-7; 120 lbs. Shoulder Press on Smith
5 x 4-7; 25 lbs. Side Latterals.

5 sets of each exercise is the highest I go, and 4 reps is the heaviest I go. When off cycle, I don't stay at this phase for long.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Are you having any problems with stretch marks?  If so, are you doing anything to combat them?



The creatine and d-bol combo gave me insane pumps that started to stretch my skin across the biceps area. The pumps became manageable after cutting out the creatine, and it doesn't appear that any permanent stretch marks will remain--although I could see were they were beginning.


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The creatine and d-bol combo gave me insane pumps that started to stretch my skin across the biceps area. The pumps became manageable after cutting out the creatine, and it doesn't appear that any permanent stretch marks will remain--although I could see were they were beginning.


Theyre a badge of honor anyway. You worked hard for 'em.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Strangely, I'm loosing fat. I do about 20 minutes of moderate intensity cardio right after lifting, before pwo shake, about 5 days a week. This is just to keep fat in check since I am eating so much.

The following is a rough outline of my calorie consumption:

Pre-WO Meal: 140 g carbs, 47 g protein
Post-WO: 140 g carbs, 47 g protein
3rd Meal: 90 g carbs, 60 g protein
4th Meal: 90 g carbs, 60 g protein
5th Meal: 30 g carbs, 45 g protein

Fat isn't counted, but I keep it on the lower side. I take Flax or Fish Oil and often eat a couple spoons of natty peanut butter or some almonds. I get a lot of my protein from meat and cheese, so there is a fair amount of fat there, but I go for the leaner choices. I'm getting a minimum of 4,000 calories a day, sometimes between 5-6,000.

I weigh 167 lbs. this morning and hope to weigh 172 this time next week after the creatine kicks in.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Theyre a badge of honor anyway. You worked hard for 'em.


Is that what you tell women who don't wan't to wear a two-peice after having children?


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Is that what you tell women who don't won't to wear a two-peice after having children?


Thats a different case. 

You lift hard and dedicate a lot to the gym. Big difference.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

I presume there are topical creams or something that might help with stretch marks. I'd rather avoid them if possible. The only place I have them now is right where my upper peck meets the armpit. Well, I have some around the love handle area from 10 years ago when I thought that being a senior in HS meant drinking a case of beer for breakfast. Gained 30 lbs of fat my senior year.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> very easy to injury the tendons and ligaments of the shoulder girddle...


 Injury to connective tissue has been my main concern. I originally planned to run Deca, but bagged it so I could see how I reacted to just test. I tore a tendon in my leg really bad this last summer, and I've had shoulder problems before. I do rotator cuff exercises, and I am trying to be particularly careful with my form. I'm also taking glucosamine/chondroitin twice daily. I'm not sure what else to do to prevent injury--other than listen to my body. But, I had no idea that my tendon in my leg was about to almost completely detach from my pelvis and put a rip in my abs on it's way out.   Don't think I've done leg press since--or ever will.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep it up man, everything is look great.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I presume there are topical creams or something that might help with stretch marks. I'd rather avoid them if possible. The only place I have them now is right where my upper peck meets the armpit. Well, I have some around the love handle area from 10 years ago when I thought that being a senior in HS meant drinking a case of beer for breakfast. Gained 30 lbs of fat my senior year.


 the stretch mark creams are expensive as shit, but usually a little cocoa butter can help.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe I'll try cocoa butter. 

I forgot to mention that I've been taking 2 Lipo-6 liquid caps pre-workout for over a week now. I think that it is boosting my metabolism and causing less water retention.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Injury to connective tissue has been my main concern. I originally planned to run Deca, but bagged it so I could see how I reacted to just test. I tore a tendon in my leg really bad this last summer, and I've had shoulder problems before. I do rotator cuff exercises, and I am trying to be particularly careful with my form. I'm also taking glucosamine/chondroitin twice daily. I'm not sure what else to do to prevent injury--other than listen to my body. But, I had no idea that my tendon in my leg was about to almost completely detach from my pelvis and put a rip in my abs on it's way out.  Don't think I've done leg press since--or ever will.


  Try taking some MSM.  It's supposed help with connective tissue.

  Here are a couple of links:

http://www.gout-treatment.com/what_is_inflam_med.html
http://www.organicfood.co.uk/vms/glucosaminemsm.html  (scoll down a bit)


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 11, 2005)

I subscribed too.  I was one of the handful that was bugging him on his progress.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 11, 2005)

i hope ur nuts squander away and you drop a weight on your feet ...

be a real man

dont do roid's

pussy


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> i hope ur nuts squander away and you drop a weight on your feet ...
> 
> be a real man
> 
> ...


 

Clown.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Try taking some MSM.  It's supposed help with connective tissue.
> 
> Here are a couple of links:
> 
> ...


I'm not sold on MSM, but I'd try it if it were free. My budget is pretty limited at the moment. I'd be interested in reading studies that show it's effectiveness on damaged connective tissue. Thanks for the links. Nap time for me.   I have to catch up on sleep before classes start in a week.


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Pirate - when did you start taking glucosamine/chondroitin?  Most of the studies I've seen suggest it takes about 6 weeks to accumulate to levels where it's effective.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> i hope ur nuts squander away and you drop a weight on your feet ...
> 
> be a real man
> 
> ...


Get of my thread you piece of shit! Nice queers are allowed here, but malicious fagots are not. What kind of man has nothing better to do than wish harm on strangers? Not a "real man". I bet your parents are real proud of you. Get help, Bro. You got serious issues to deal with that don't involve me. Don't post another word on my thread. This is a community of people here to help and support one another. No one here wants to deal with your insecurities and hateful nature.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Hey Pirate - when did you start taking glucosamine/chondroitin?  Most of the studies I've seen suggest it takes about 6 weeks to accumulate to levels where it's effective.


 At least 4 months ago. I take it twice a day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> i hope ur nuts squander away and you drop a weight on your feet ...
> 
> be a real man
> 
> ...


Somebody's jealous


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Get of my thread you piece of shit! Nice queers are allowed here, but malicious fagots are not. What kind of man has nothing better to do than wish harm on strangers? Not a "real man". I bet your parents are real proud of you. Get help, Bro. You got serious issues to deal with that don't involve me. Don't post another word on my thread. This is a community of people here to help and support one another. No one here wants to deal with your insecurities and hateful nature.


Pirate has 'roid rage!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Pirate has 'roid rage!


Actually, that is as civil as I get.


----------



## simbh (Jan 11, 2005)

Good luck pirate ... I'll be starting a new journal in a few days about my 1-ad cycle ... Be sure to come visit bro. Very nice gains btw for 4 weeks. Even though I wouldn't do roids(prohormones is damn close , I know ) I still wish you the best of luck man. Not like that idiot back there ...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, at times the test does make me a bit short-nerved, but I don't let it out. Certainly not rage.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Good luck pirate.


Thanks, I have lots of experience with 1-ad. I'll drop by some time.


----------



## simbh (Jan 11, 2005)

> BTW, Have at least two girlfriends or one Super-freak before starting a cycle of Test.


I wonder if I'll be that horny on 1-ad


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'll be that horny on 1-ad


You better hope not.


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'll be that horny on 1-ad


No, but you'll have a great post-coital sleep due to the lethergy side effects


----------



## simbh (Jan 11, 2005)

I see ... wish mino was here


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 11, 2005)

Myself and many of my friends could tell a difference in the first week, some within the first 3 days.


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

Pirate, what's your target weight at the end of the cycle?  Your gains thus far are impressive.  I'll be joining you on the 'dark side' in a few weeks.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 11, 2005)

I bet your parents that you take roids bro, i mean you wouldn't be proud of a juice head' they are an essential ingredient to any successful society ... do something good for yourself and get off the juice bro, you are only setting yourelf up for long term health complications ... i've yet to pick up a bb magazine in the last 10 years without reading about steroid related health issues of many pros and amateurs ... its a sad route to take and there are better avenues explored, that are less severe consequential wise ...  good luck staying healthy and hope u get off that juice bro


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> I bet your parents that you take roids bro, i mean you wouldn't be proud of a juice head' they are an essential ingredient to any successful society ... do something good for yourself and get off the juice bro, you are only setting yourelf up for long term health complications ... i've yet to pick up a bb magazine in the last 10 years without reading about steroid related health issues of many pros and amateurs ... its a sad route to take and there are better avenues explored, that are less severe consequential wise ...  good luck staying healthy and hope u get off that juice bro




If your being serious, I think you should desist.  He doesn't need this type of thing in his journal.  Its ultimately his choice of what he does, and you have no right to say otherwise.  Pirate is knowledgeable, and I'm sure that he looked into what he is doing before he started.  IMO you should keep your opinions to yourself, because they aren't helping anyone.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Your opinions have been noted. I would have welcomed and considered your input had you not been such an ill-mannered asshole. Coming in to my journal to tell me that you hope I suffer from various afflictions and injuries was totally uncalled for. We all know you are against steroid use, so there is no reason for you to revisit my journal to remind us off that. I would much rather be a steroid user, than be the kind of person who wishes harm on total strangers because they choose to do things differently. Please do not post on my thread anymore.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Pirate, what's your target weight at the end of the cycle?  Your gains thus far are impressive.  I'll be joining you on the 'dark side' in a few weeks.


Well, I'm not sure how impressive the gains are. Water weight is a huge factor, but strength is definitely up. Ideally, I'd like to gain and keep 15 lbs of LBM from this cycle.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll try cocoa butter.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I've been taking 2 Lipo-6 liquid caps pre-workout for over a week now. I think that it is boosting my metabolism and causing less water retention.



im trying cocoa butter too, tho im not seein a lot of good from it... but well see how it goes.  let me know if it does anything for ya, and ill keep you updates as well


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> im trying cocoa butter too, tho im not seein a lot of good from it... but well see how it goes.  let me know if it does anything for ya, and ill keep you updates as well


I'll let you know how it goes if I use it.


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> I bet your parents that you take roids bro, i mean you wouldn't be proud of a juice head' they are an essential ingredient to any successful society ... do something good for yourself and get off the juice bro, you are only setting yourelf up for long term health complications ... i've yet to pick up a bb magazine in the last 10 years without reading about steroid related health issues of many pros and amateurs ... its a sad route to take and there are better avenues explored, that are less severe consequential wise ... good luck staying healthy and hope u get off that juice bro


If you're so anti-steroids it would be wise for you to avoid Journals entitled "*Pirate's First AAS Cycle".* We all know that steroid use involves a degree of risk, but many of life's pursuits involve risk. Pirate has diligently researched his cycle and is an intelligent guy. He doesn't need someone pissing on his cornflakes overstating risks and getting on their soapbox. If you don't like steroid use stay out of this thread. Pirate is kindly sharing his experiences so we can learn from cycle. He has the support of many people on this board, myself included.


----------



## V Player (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I had gained 18 lbs in 18 days.


DAAAAAAAAAYUM!!!!

  






Man.....this has been one great read! *subscribes to thread*



Rock on, brother!! Best of luck!!


----------



## V Player (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If your being serious, I think you should desist.  He doesn't need this type of thing in his journal.  Its ultimately his choice of what he does, and you have no right to say otherwise.  Pirate is knowledgeable, and I'm sure that he looked into what he is doing before he started.  IMO you should keep your opinions to yourself, because they aren't helping anyone.


Im gonna have to bumpity bump all over this post. Couldnt have said it better. 


Except maybe this way:



			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Your opinions have been noted. I would have welcomed and considered your input had you not been such an *ill-mannered asshole.* Coming in to my journal to tell me that you hope I suffer from various afflictions and injuries was totally uncalled for. We all know you are against steroid use, so there is no reason for you to revisit my journal to remind us off that. I would much rather be a steroid user, than be the kind of person who wishes harm on total strangers because they choose to do things differently. Please do not post on my thread anymore.






			
				redspy said:
			
		

> He has the support of many people on this board, myself included.


Ditto.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Rock on, brother!! Best of luck!!


Thanks.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> If you're so anti-steroids it would be wise for you to avoid Journals entitled "*Pirate's First AAS Cycle".*



 

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

I just finished a Chinese dinner that must have been in excess of 1000 calories and I'm eating a Hershey's bar right now.   I've decided that I must raise my caloric intake. I'm also loading the creatine at 20 g/day. I want to make serious gains, even if I have to gain fat. It seems that test works much better when calories are well above maintenance. I'll probably go for around 5,000 calories and see how that goes. I figure 3,000 calories to be maintenance for me.

Tomorrow I do back and triceps work:

5 x 4-7 150 lbs. Lat Pull-downs
5 x 4-7 170 lbs. Seated Cable Rows w/ long bar
5 x 4-7 300 lbs. Shrugs on Smith behind back
5 x 4-7 265 lbs. Dead-lifts
5 x 4-7 95 lbs. Overhead Triceps Extensions
5 x 4-7 80 lbs. Triceps Pushdown 
20 min. moderate intensity elliptical.

Did a shot of HCG a day or two early after evaluating size. 
I've been taking 20 mg nolva/day for a week or so, which makes my skin oily.
Libido is fluctuating a lot. The 2 mg/day of finasteride may be a factor.
Yes, I realize that I am using a lot of stuff and should keep things simple.
The Sustanon doesn't seem to be as anabolic as I would prefer. I'm hoping my increase in calories will make up for that. I will definitely need to cut for 10-14 days toward the end of my cycle. I may use some T3 for this...


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

When injecting the HCG are you going IM or Sub-Q?


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> When injecting the HCG are you going IM or Sub-Q?


He alluded to the fact that he is taking it as a suppository.


----------



## redspy (Jan 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> He alluded to the fact that he is taking it as a suppository.


Ah, so you just put the amp up your butt?  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Du (Jan 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Ah, so you just put the amp up your butt? Thanks for clearing that up.


That is aside from the point. We are talking about Pirate.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 11, 2005)

Sub-Q. Can't feel a thing. Maybe if I shot it right into the testes....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Sub-Q. Can't feel a thing. Maybe if I shot it right into the testes....


 mmm, now that would feel nice. Cycle looks quite impressive so far man.


----------



## V Player (Jan 11, 2005)

This is gettin better as the day goes by...... 


A 1000 calorie chinese dinner........wow.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 11, 2005)

Glad to see you keeping a log of this one Pirate!  I thought I was the only one logging a first AAS cycle starting up New Year's.  Looks like you are a few weeks ahead of me given that the Test has already kicked in.

What signs did you notice telling you the Test had kicked in?  Did you mainly notice the libido increase or were there quite a few other things as well?

I think you are making the right decision to bump calories.  Since you already have experienced the initial big weight jump from the Dbol, I think the rest will likely come on at a more moderate pace.  Keeping the cals and protein up will give it the substrate it needs.  

Injections are fun aren't they?  I am finally getting to the point where I masochistically look forward to them.  Everyone said I would but I didn't believe it.  That will all change when I hit a nerve though, lol.

Good luck and I'll be watching this one.  

-Cardinal


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 11, 2005)

I always injected my HCG like you would HGH, in the fat of my stomach.  There was hardly any feeling at all from it.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 12, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Injections are fun aren't they? I am finally getting to the point where I masochistically look forward to them. Everyone said I would but I didn't believe it. That will all change when I hit a nerve though, lol.


we'll see... i don't want to beleive that either, yet.


			
				PurduePower said:
			
		

> I always injected my HCG like you would HGH, in the fat of my stomach. There was hardly any feeling at all from it.


so, i'm guessing it can can be sub-q anywhere? how deep is sub-q... 1/4"??? 1/2"???


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 12, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I always injected my HCG like you would HGH, in the fat of my stomach. There was hardly any feeling at all from it.


 subQ is the way to go...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> What signs did you notice telling you the Test had kicked in?  Did you mainly notice the libido increase or were there quite a few other things as well?


Increase in Libido to some degree, but a definite increase in aggression--not aggressive action, but aggressive potential. There are feelings of slight euphoria and serious rushes of adrenaline just from listening to music or other normal stimuli. You feel a little more invincible and ready to kick down doors and take out a handful of people if you had to (not that I would want to hurt people or act violent). Even when I am not horny, I think about women--and their bodies--a lot. I guess there is no simple way to explain, but you know when it is there. Unfortunately, sometimes I get real impatient very easy, and have to strive to not act like a jerk. This is rare, but very pronounced when it happens.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Injections are fun aren't they?  I am finally getting to the point where I masochistically look forward to them.  Everyone said I would but I didn't believe it.  That will all change when I hit a nerve though, lol.


I do look forward to them, but not so I can hurt myself.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

I bet that chinese dinner had 4g of sodium


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

That's the first cycle i ever ran, bro, and damn was it fun  What kind of test/dbol you runnin'?



			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I just finished a Chinese dinner that must have been in excess of 1000 calories and I'm eating a Hershey's bar right now.   I've decided that I must raise my caloric intake.



Good idea in bumping up the cals. EAT EAT EAT is the best advice for ya. Just make sure to keep those cals high when you come off, that's where most people go wrong. They drop cals way too low, and you lose alot of that weight, so keep 'em up.




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Libido is fluctuating a lot. The 2 mg/day of finasteride may be a factor.



Man, my libido was to the moon when i was on that cycle, esp. after i worked out. I'd have a raging sex drive on my way home from the gym, due to the crazy pumps and all the test and endorphins flying through my body.




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The Sustanon doesn't seem to be as anabolic as I would prefer.



It probably seems that way cuz you are coming off the dbol. (i'm assuming). Once you drop that and are just on test it does seem like your cycle "downgrades" a tad, if you will.




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I will definitely need to cut for 10-14 days toward the end of my cycle.



Don't worry about cutting, bro. When you come off, you're gonna lose alot of weight already. You're bulking now, so take full advantage of it.

Since this is your first cycle, i'll warn you in advance. Coming off SUCKS. You gotta mentally prepare yourself for the loss in strength, and mainly size that you'll endure. You get so used to looking and feeling like Superman that when you come off, you forget that it was only a temporary thing.

Best of luck, brotha, and pm me if you have any q's...

FLEX


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I bet that chinese dinner had 4g of sodium



so you're saying i shouldn't eat chinese almost every weekend? 

1,000cals isn't even that much in one meal. Sometimes i almost top 2,000  

PFH-EAT EAT EAT, bro


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> There are feelings of slight euphoria and serious rushes of adrenaline just from listening to music or other normal stimuli. You feel a little more invincible



Best way you can describe it is you feel like a million bucks, right?


----------



## redspy (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex:  What's you opinion on adding EQ to a test cycle - worth it?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Increase in Libido to some degree, but a definite increase in aggression--not aggressive action, but aggressive potential. There are feelings of slight euphoria and serious rushes of adrenaline just from listening to music or other normal stimuli. You feel a little more invincible and ready to kick down doors and take out a handful of people if you had to (not that I would want to hurt people or act violent). Even when I am not horny, I think about women--and their bodies--a lot. I guess there is no simple way to explain, but you know when it is there. Unfortunately, sometimes I get real impatient very easy, and have to strive to not act like a jerk. This is rare, but very pronounced when it happens.




sounds like fun!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

> What kind of test/dbol you runnin'?


British Dragon D-bol and Organon Sustonon 250 in amps.



> Man, my libido was to the moon when i was on that cycle


 Yeah, my libido has been real high most of the time. I almost started a thread just to ask advice about how to dampen the libido since I was becoming completely obssesed. Of course, having it frequently makes things much better.   



> It probably seems that way cuz you are coming off the dbol. (i'm assuming). Once you drop that and are just on test it does seem like your cycle "downgrades" a tad, if you will.


 This is exactly the situation. I wish I could just stay on the d-bol. I'm surprised that test without the d-bol hasn't yielded more mass, but I guess I'll just be patient.



> 1,000cals isn't even that much in one meal. Sometimes i almost top 2,000


 I've done this a lot with the holidays. The first three weeks of my cycle I was out of school with family in town, and ate and ate and ate... It was amazing that I put on almost no fat.



> Don't worry about cutting, bro. When you come off, you're gonna lose alot of weight already. You're bulking now, so take full advantage of it.


 I'm not sure what I am going to do about this. I'll be doing PCT around Spring Break time, and have extra fat at the wrong time of year. I lose muscle real easy when cutting, too. If I did it close to the end of the cycle, I think I could be happy with my bf level. We will see

Thanks for all the solid advice, Flex.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn I wish I seen this journal earlier. Good luck on this bro. I'm going to be checking back often. It looks very interesting.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 12, 2005)

Pie Rat, how much is this cycle costing you?  ($$ wise)


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> British Dragon D-bol and Organon Sustonon 250 in amps.



I ran russian dbols, and i swear those hafta be teh best ever. I felt them the first day, literally hours after i ingested. And I ran Organon my 2nd time (by itself). IMO, and my buddies, its the best sust you can get.




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Yeah, my libido has been real high most of the time. I almost started a thread just to ask advice about how to dampen the libido since I was becoming completely obssesed. Of course, having it frequently makes things much better.



No SHIT, bro, huh? Most of the time i thought my libido was TOO high. It sucked i didn't have a gf at the time, cuz she woulda loved me, but at the same time, i woulda prob. put her in the hospital for a week cuz she couldn't walk. 





			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> This is exactly the situation. I wish I could just stay on the d-bol. I'm surprised that test without the d-bol hasn't yielded more mass, but I guess I'll just be patient.



dbol does that to ya. I know it sucks, cuz you just wanna stay on, but thats part of the cycle, bro. Besides, the dbol is all waterweight anyway. you'll actually prob. lose some weight for a few weeks coming off teh dbol cuz you lose all that excess water. 
No wonder why Arnie and his cronies all loved BB, right? they ate SO much dbol  





			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I've done this a lot with the holidays. The first three weeks of my cycle I was out of school with family in town, and ate and ate and ate... It was amazing that I put on almost no fat.



atta boy...EAT EAT EAT  





			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what I am going to do about this. I'll be doing PCT around Spring Break time, and have extra fat at the wrong time of year. I lose muscle real easy when cutting, too. If I did it close to the end of the cycle, I think I could be happy with my bf level. We will see



Like i said, don't worry about cutting yet. How much time you got left on cycle? 





			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the solid advice, Flex.



You got it, brotha. Glad i could be of service  

FLEX


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 12, 2005)

My stuff will be in this Friday.  I've got a ton of Dbol already, and the Sust and some Winny are on the way.  I will prob start next Monday or so.  I will probably start my own journal.  Sorry to have mine going when your's is, Pirate.  I will have a link to your's in my signature while I am running mine.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> so, i'm guessing it can can be sub-q anywhere? how deep is sub-q... 1/4"??? 1/2"???



http://www.hopkins-arthritis.com/corner/howtoinject.html


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I will probably start my own journal.  Sorry to have mine going when your's is, Pirate.


 Definitely start a journal. Start it from the begining like my lazy ass should have. Gococks will be running a cycle similar to yours pretty soon, too. I suppose he will start one as well.


----------



## LAM (Jan 12, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> we'll see... i don't want to beleive that either, yet.
> 
> so, i'm guessing it can can be sub-q anywhere? how deep is sub-q... 1/4"??? 1/2"???



an 1" to the left or right of the navel is the spot.  inj at a 90 degree angle with a 29g - 1/2" slin pin and burry it then inject


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> dbol does that to ya. I know it sucks, cuz you just wanna stay on, but thats part of the cycle, bro. Besides, the dbol is all waterweight anyway. you'll actually prob. lose some weight for a few weeks coming off teh dbol cuz you lose all that excess water. No wonder why Arnie and his cronies all loved BB, right? they ate SO much dbol


Boy I agree with that Flex.  Dbol rocks, no doubt.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 12, 2005)

I just pinched a spot of fat and slowly pushed the slin pin in and slowly injected.  It feels weird the first time, but I actually looked forward to the injections after that.  It was at that point that I knew I would be ready to inject the real stuff down the line.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 12, 2005)

Ahoy!


We'll I have nothing to contribute to this....



 :bounce:


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

> how much is this cycle costing you? ($$ wise)


More than it should have, but it is definitely worth it.



> i woulda prob. put her in the hospital for a week cuz she couldn't walk.


 LOL...I'm seeing one girl exclusively, and I had to take her to the chiropractor today.



> an 1" to the left or right of the navel is the spot. inj at a 90 degree angle with a 29g - 1/2" slin pin and burry it then inject


This works for me. Can't feel a thing. You can also hit the love handles. The idea is to inject into adipose (fat).

The workout today went well. Strength continues to go up, but I don't have the pumps from the D-bol days. I think I was a little hasty yesterday when I said I was going to jack my calories up another grand. I don't see why 4,000 calories wouldn't be enough when I was maintaining at 2800 cals 6 weeks ago. I guess I was a bit discouraged after losing almost 5 pounds of water going of the D-bol. I'm going to finish off my creatine mono over the next three weeks or so and go right into the creatine ethyl ester after that. I'm open to suggestions on dosing the CEE...


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Boy I agree with that Flex.  Dbol rocks, no doubt.



ya man, no doubt.

esp. those Russians. i felt the effects and pumps hours after i first started taking them the first day. 

shit is POTENT


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> ya man, no doubt.
> 
> esp. those Russians. i felt the effects and pumps hours after i first started taking them the first day.
> 
> shit is POTENT


That is how these British Dragon ones are, too. Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Breakfast of Champions.



That's what Arnold used to call them haha


----------



## redspy (Jan 12, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> ... I'm open to suggestions on dosing the CEE...


Initially I used 3g per Custom's recommendation, but I find that 5-6g is more effective.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

I think I'll take 2.6 grams pre workout and 2.6 grams post workout since it will be in 650 mg caps. Thanks, redspy.


----------



## V Player (Jan 12, 2005)

This has got to be one of the most interesting and enlightening journals Ive ever read. Im not suprised its picked up so quick in popularity. Im not lookin to do AAS, just cheerin my bro Pirate along. 

Glad I subscribed.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I think I'll take 2.6 grams pre workout and 2.6 grams post workout since it will be in 650 mg caps. Thanks, redspy.


 
I was thinking more like 4g and 4g    I went through that stuff fast.  I seem to respond to mono hydrate just as well thoug


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Maybe if I shot it right into the testes....


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I seem to respond to mono hydrate just as well thoug



Doesn't creatine=creatine=creatine?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Doesn't creatine=creatine=creatine?


I don't know. this what Dale and a handful of others keep saying. I'll start the CEE today and see how I respond. I do well with creatine mono compared to most. In the last few days of loading creatine I have only put on 1 lbs, which is disappointing. I'm now at 168 lbs. Usually, creatine helps me hold 4 lbs. of water and gives my muscles a real full look.

Today, I do legs/bis/forarms:

5 x 4-7; 195 lbs. Squats
5 x 4-7; 215 lbs. Leg Extensions
5 x 4-7; 150 lbs. Leg Curls
5 x 4-7; 270 lbs. Calf Raises (no Donkey Machine)
5 x 4-7; 65 lbs. Preacher Curls
5 x 4-7; 65 lbs. Standing Curls
5 x 4-7; 85 lbs. Forearm Curls

The last five weeks, I have been more tired throughout the day, and I think I know why. I have been taking 2 mg of finasteride in the morning. Yesterday, I took it before bed and got the best sleep I've had in a while. So, I'll take it at night from now on...


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.hopkins-arthritis.com/corner/howtoinject.html


thanks, premier. question for ya... i'm at about 10-11%BF right now. does this apply to me?





> places to use: abdomen, except the navel or waistline


 i was thinking my slight love handles might work, but why no waistline?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> This has got to be one of the most interesting and enlightening journals Ive ever read. Im not suprised its picked up so quick in popularity. Im not lookin to do AAS, just cheerin my bro Pirate along.
> 
> Glad I subscribed.


 All it needs is a plot twist and we'll have a best seller!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Doesn't creatine=creatine=creatine?


I'm starting to think so.  I've tried Di malates, CEE and monohydrates   All about the same....

I understand some people don't respond to certain forms though


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> 5 x 4-7; 65 lbs. Preacher Curls
> 5 x 4-7; 65 lbs. Standing Curls


Come on man....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2005)

Good read, looking forward to the pics.  So are you running creatine Post-cycle?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Come on man....


Hey, I'm a small guy. Give me break, Luke.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm a small guy. Give me break, Luke.




You'll get there...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Good read, looking forward to the pics.  So are you running creatine Post-cycle?


I'd like to run creatine post cycle, I was also considering running clen post cycle. I can't run them both because I get cramps so bad that when I yawn, my neck muscles tighten up bad or when I move my toes, those little muscles in my feet tighten. No fun at all.  So, I've thought about either leaving the clen for later or running the clen for weeks 3 and 4 of pct to keep fat down while cals are high and cardio is low to non existent.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok. For Luke, I will raise the preacher curls to 75 lbs. I'll be happy to get 7 reps on my first set. I didn't really plan for this journal to be about my routine as much as the "cycle" aspects. We certainly all have week spots and strengths. I have many week spots because of recent injuries and surgery. Before I fucked up my leg, I could leg press 580 lbs for full ROM (knees to chest), and only weighed 155 lbs. Now, I can't do leg press at all because of my bad tendon. I can still deadlift about 360 lbs., though. I know this isn't impressive, but I don't look like I could lift shit. Hold on, I'll take a pic and post it. I'm not pumped and holding water so have mercy on me...


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> In the last few days of loading creatine I have only put on 1 lbs, which is disappointing. I'm now at 168 lbs. Usually, creatine helps me hold 4 lbs. of water and gives my muscles a real full look.
> ...


Remember that the Sust makes you retain water already so I would't expect the creatine to add it's usual water weight.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Remember that the Sust makes you retain water already so I would't expect the creatine to add it's usual water weight.


 Good point, but it helped me gain 18 lbs in 18 days with the dbol


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Good point, but it helped me gain 18 lbs in 18 days with the dbol


Have people commented on your weight gain?


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Remember that the Sust makes you retain water already so I would't expect the creatine to add it's usual water weight.



ya bro, creatine won't do shit considering how much water you're already retaining...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, I just added two photos that I am not well pleased with. Next ones I take will be post workout. This is just poor posing. My point was that I am stronger than I appear when it comes to some exercises. I have a long way to go to reach my goals, though...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Have people commented on your weight gain?


 Only the few that know I am on cycle. I was a bit bigger a few months ago before my shoulder surgery. I lost about 15 lbs after the surgery, so I'm just getting back to where I was before in terms of size, and I am just passing where I was before in terms of strength.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I was also considering running clen post cycle.


you really like that stuff..


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> you really like that stuff..


The first week on clen I lose 3 lbs of fat at maintenance cals. I don't like having the shakes, 'cause chicks think I am nervous.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Have people commented on your weight gain?



it was so funny when my dbol was full ragin' and the test just kicked in. You get these insane pumps. One day i just did like high reps of chest, and i come home and take my shirt off. My mom's like "Oh my god, look at you". I was thinkin' to myself "yaaaaaaa, thas right"


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> it was so funny when my dbol was full ragin' and the test just kicked in. You get these insane pumps. One day i just did like high reps of chest, and i come home and take my shirt off. My mom's like "Oh my god, look at you". I was thinkin' to myself "yaaaaaaa, thas right"


Does she know about AS?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> it was so funny when my dbol was full ragin' and the test just kicked in. You get these insane pumps. One day i just did like high reps of chest, and i come home and take my shirt off. My mom's like "Oh my god, look at you". I was thinkin' to myself "yaaaaaaa, thas right"


I wish I would have taken some pics when that was going on.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

Just saw your pics, bro. 

How old are you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

He's 16


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

J/k, Pirates mid 20's I beleive.  He has the same curse I do though


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

What curse is that?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 13, 2005)

Your lookin pretty good for having had an injury like that dude.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> What curse is that?


Lookin' young


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Lookin' young


Looking young and having chicks chasing you all over the place.  Must be a hard life.  You have my sympathies...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Looking young and having chicks chasing you all over the place. Must be a hard life. You have my sympathies...


Nobody beleives me when I tell them i'm 32


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Nobody beleives me when I tell them i'm 32


Considering you were born in 1983 you've obviously figured out how to warp time and space.  Now if you could only travel back in time and do the lottery you'd be a rich man


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Considering you were born in 1983 you've obviously figured out how to warp time and space. Now if you could only travel back in time and do the lottery you'd be a rich man


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

I am 28. Luke, I'm your father. Sorry...Star Wars flashback. That would be before your time, Luke--you wouldn't understand.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Considering you were born in 1983 you've obviously figured out how to warp time and space. Now if you could only travel back in time and do the lottery you'd be a rich man


 I didn't know Steven Hawking was an IM member...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I am 28. Luke, I'm your father. Sorry...Star Wars flashback. That would be before your time, Luke--you wouldn't understand.


Asshole.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I didn't know Steven Hawking was an IM member...


Yeah, he struggles a bit though as he can only work out his eyeball muscles and tongue.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

If you guys keep this up, this thread will be 30 pages long before my pct!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> thanks, premier. question for ya... i'm at about 10-11%BF right now. does this apply to me? i was thinking my slight love handles might work, but why no waistline?



Did you read "giving yourself the injection"?  
_Select your injection site. This must be an area that has a layer of fat between the skin and the muscle. This is called subcutaneous. The following parts of your body have subcutaneous layers: 

outer surface of the upper arm 
top of thighs 
buttocks 
abdomen, except the navel or waistline _

You should be ok to inject anywhere that has fat, like stated above.  Putting it into your navel wouldnt be a good idea  and I think they say no waistline, because there usually isnt much fat right on the hip/front area?  Maybe LAM can answer.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Yeah, he struggles a bit though as he can only work out his eyeball muscles and tongue.


 Or he just commands his computer to bench 355 for him. Im sorry, what was this thread originally about? i forgot...


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Pirate: How's your shoulder doing?  You're lifting decent weights considering your had surgury lot long ago.


----------



## V Player (Jan 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> All it needs is a plot twist and we'll have a best seller!


I volunteer to be the supremely goodlookin and egotistical dude that tries to fuk with Pirate's lady and he ends up havin to kill me.




J/K Pirate. Im very interested to see how the CEE will work out for you since Im also thinking adding it to my coming cycle.


----------



## V Player (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Looking young and having chicks chasing you all over the place.  Must be a hard life.  You have my sympathies...


A hard life?? Man......its not even something I can remotely contemplate.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Pirate: How's your shoulder doing?  You're lifting decent weights considering your had surgury lot long ago.


My shoulder is doing well. It gets a bit sore sometimes, but it has recovered from the surgery very well. Now LAM has me worried that I'm going to screw it up again, since he keeps pointing out that a lot of bbs hurt their shoulder girdle on cycle. I use the smith machine for bench, incline, and shoulder press. Otherwise, it is too rough on my shoulder. Even then, it hurts during workouts at times. Not like pre-surgery, though. I'm concerned about gaining too much strength. Having to use more than 200 lbs on bench would be hell on my shoulder.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Im very interested to see how the CEE will work out for you since Im also thinking adding it to my coming cycle.


 I didn't take it today because I was too damn busy with other stuff. I have to cap it. So, I just stuck with creatine mono today. I'll certainly let you know how it goes when I start it.


Man, my wrists are getting very unhappy. I guess it is just because I have been increaseing the weight on every exercise, and doing lots of sets for a while now.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My shoulder is doing well. It gets a bit sore sometimes, but it has recovered from the surgery very well. Now LAM has me worried that I'm going to screw it up again, since he keeps pointing out that a lot of bbs hurt their shoulder girdle on cycle. I use the smith machine for bench, incline, and shoulder press. Otherwise, it is too rough on my shoulder. Even then, it hurts during workouts at times. Not like pre-surgery, though. I'm concerned about gaining too much strength. Having to use more than 200 lbs on bench would be hell on my shoulder.


I have similar concerns about my future cycle.  I've completely given up on BB benches as there cause major rotator cuff pain.  DB benches seem to be okay.  I've not trained shoulders/chest for three weeks now, except for light cuff exercises.  Hopefully I'll be okay to resume soon.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think I will ever be able to do regular bench without pain again. They took out part of my clavicle, some cartilage, and some tendon. Some scar tissue remains. I can't come all the way down on bench, either--not without a price.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2005)

That's too bad.  You can still to DB bench, right?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Do


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> That's too bad.  You can still to DB bench, right?


 I prefer to use the smith. DB bench would require the same stabilizing muscles. 

Added a few pics. Damn camera doesn't cooperate with that lighting, and I need to learn how to flex. Having someone else take the shots might help as well. Anyway, that is what a real pirate looks like...right now, at least.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Sent you a PM pirate.


----------



## V Player (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I didn't take it today because I was too damn busy with other stuff. I have to cap it. So, I just stuck with creatine mono today. I'll certainly let you know how it goes when I start it.


Yeah capping it is the way to go. Tastes like battery acid otherwise is what I heard. I look forward to what you have to say because Im very, very interested in what YOU have to say about it.



> Man, my wrists are getting very unhappy. I guess it is just because I have been increaseing the weight on every exercise, and doing lots of sets for a while now.


Sounds familar. One of my bros at my board had the same thing happening with him. His joints couldnt take the quick strength increase either. Looks like I better be extra careful when I start my SD/1-test cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

My wrists feel fine when I am not working out. I think it is just the volume of exercise more than rapid strength gain. I wouldn't train at this volume off cycle, because I would over train.

I am going to do some more research into how to train best during pct. I really want to get my pct right. After M1T/4-AD, I cut my routine to two set of everything (from 5 sets) and was sore all over during the first 10 days of pct. My recovery time went from overnight to about 6 days--so it seemed.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

hey pirate,

just curious, how long you been training before you started juicing?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> hey pirate,
> 
> just curious, how long you been training before you started juicing?


I trained a lot when I was young and playing football, but I have only been training seriously for about 2 years. I made a lot of mistakes during that first year. I was always worried about being too fat, and I'd burn up my muscle doing cardio and cutting cals too much. I was down to 138 lbs. last winter. It has been uphill since then.


----------



## V Player (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My wrists feel fine when I am not working out. I think it is just the volume of exercise more than rapid strength gain. I wouldn't train at this volume off cycle, because I would over train.


Thats exactly what happened to him. As a matter of fact, his shoulder gave out. 



> I am going to do some more research into how to train best during pct. I really want to get my pct right. After M1T/4-AD, I cut my routine to two set of everything (from 5 sets) and was sore all over during the first 10 days of pct. My recovery time went from overnight to about 6 days--so it seemed.


Good deal. Im following this as close as I can. I train waaaaaaay different from you but there are still parallels. I know I can learn something.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

I ate lots of good food including  2/3 lbs turkey, 2 slices low-fat swiss, 4 slices wheat bread, 1/2 avocado, apple slices, walnuts, 1 big whole wheat pancake with strawberry jelly, and a 2 glasses of milk before going to bed. I still woke up hungry around 4 am and ate a protein bar in bed. Then I woke up at 7:30 and had about 3 cups of cereal with 2.5 cups of milk and a banana. Anyway, my body is telling me I definitely have increasing caloric needs. I'm up to 169 now (before eating) and I think loading the creatine is helping a bit in that regard. I'm going to take today off from weights. I've done 4 days in a row. I usually lift Monday through Friday and take the weekends off, but now I think I'm going to go with three days lifting, one day off, three days...etc. That puts 4 days between each workout since my routine is split into 3 different workouts. 

1) Chest/Shoulders/Abs/20 min Cardio (if any)
2) Back/Traps/Triceps/20 min Cardio (if any)
3) Legs/Biceps/Forearms
4) 30 min. Cardio or no formal exercise.
Rinse and Repeat. Cardio is always moderate intensity. I stay between 61-70% of max HR, and don't start until after three hours after eating or right after lifting. I'm going real light in that area since fat storage doesn't seem to be a problem at the moment. Looks like I won't get to use the CEE until tomorrow, but I will continue the creatine mono today even though I am not liftling.


----------



## Du (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice split.


----------



## simbh (Jan 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I am 28. Luke, I'm your father. Sorry...Star Wars flashback. That would be before your time, Luke--you wouldn't understand.


Don't worry luke , you're not alone ... Born in 1985 here


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn bro, up to 169. Looks like your making some nice gains.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn gas is getting worse by the day. It just occured to me that it must be the creatine mono. I'm dropping it and will pick up with the CEE tomorrow. I hope this passes before my date tonight. I don't remember having this problem with creatine before...


BTW, I added 10 lbs to both curls yesterday. Thanks for the inspiration, Luke. I got 75 up on the preacher for 6 reps on the first two sets. I sure wanted the 7th, but didn't want to compromise form.


----------



## V Player (Jan 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Anyway, my body is telling me I definitely have increasing caloric needs. I'm up to 169 now (before eating) and I think loading the creatine is helping a bit in that regard.


Interesting. How so? If I may ask.


			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> BTW, I added 10 lbs to both curls yesterday.


This almost made me break my self imposed break and go grab some weights. Very inspiring.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Interesting. How so? If I may ask.


Because I am hungry, and can't make it through the night without eating--even though I am eating more than ever.


----------



## V Player (Jan 14, 2005)

And you positively attribute this to the creatine? Sweeeeeet....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Don't worry luke , you're not alone ... Born in 1985 here







			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> BTW, I added 10 lbs to both curls yesterday. Thanks for the inspiration, Luke. I got 75 up on the preacher for 6 reps on the first two sets. I sure wanted the 7th, but didn't want to compromise form.


.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> And you positively attribute this to the creatine? Sweeeeeet....


No, the increase in appetite has nothing to do with the creatine. Increased metabolism causes that. I capped some CEE today. It was a royal pain in the arse because a lot of it was in dense clumps. I'll have to crush it up before capping it next time. Cutting up little white rocks of powder with a card brought back some memories.    I'll have to taste the CEE in water just to see what so many people have been crying about.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 14, 2005)

I tried some of a friend's CEE the other day at the gym.  Just a little on the tip of my wet finger tasted like the sourest Sour Patch Kid that you could ever have.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm up 2 lbs today to 171.   

I'll try 4 grams of CEE an hour before lifting. I'll let you know my thoughts later....


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

Libido is shot. GF not happy. I hope it is just the stress with school starting back up. I wonder if more HCG will help...


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> No, the increase in appetite has nothing to do with the creatine. Increased metabolism causes that.


I must have misunderstood then.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

I think I'll keep my HCG 250 iu to every three days. I don't understand how I feel all this test and my libido is on vacation. 

Just drank the CEE. Strong sour taste, but no after taste. Not unbearable by any means. Much better than L-Arginine powder. I'm off to lift...


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Libido is shot. GF not happy.


Viagra. Cialis.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

I've been dragging for a few days now. Doesn't really feel like my test is as high as it was before. Libido is down and the superman feeling is gone. Nonetheless, I got in a good workout today. I'm steadily increasing weight on every exercise. I intended to do 190 on the bench but bad math left me with 200 lbs, and I did fine with that.

The CEE just seemed to do what regular creatine mono does when taken pre workout. More ATP, more reps, faster recovery between sets, a little dry mouth. I'm not sure if it is the same or better than creatine mono for me. Too early to tell.

It seems like my test levels fluctuate, and I've wondered if some of the Sustanon is mis-dosed. I'm considering switching to test E for a week or two to see how that goes. Of course, the strength is coming fast enough, so it might not be that the Sustanon isn't up to par. I wonder if my liver is jacked from that D-bol. That might has me to drag a bit. I'll get more aggressive with the liver care...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Cialis.


 I take it, and it works. Doesn't make me blow my wad, though. Just makes me a walking ice pick for two days. My problem last night was indifference, which she takes as not being turned on by her. Women.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

Just discovered large stretch marks all along the upper head of my triceps. This has been the area that has grown the most during the cycle. Too late to do much about it now.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Just discovered large stretch marks all along the upper head of my triceps. This has been the area that has grown the most during the cycle. Too late to do much about it now.


Battlescars. You earned em.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 15, 2005)

I have been using Cocoa Butter for the past week on the two small stretch marks that I have, and they are slowly fading away.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I have been using Cocoa Butter for the past week on the two small stretch marks that I have, and they are slowly fading away.


I'll try it, but it might not do much for these bad boys.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

I just ordered some Mederma. It is supposed to help smooth out the stretch marks and make them less visible. I'll let ya know if it helps. You can find good deals on ebay, so it isn't that pricey--if it helps.


----------



## redspy (Jan 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I've been dragging for a few days now. Doesn't really feel like my test is as high as it was before. Libido is down and the superman feeling is gone. Nonetheless, I got in a good workout today. I'm steadily increasing weight on every exercise. I intended to do 190 on the bench but bad math left me with 200 lbs, and I did fine with that.
> 
> ...
> 
> It seems like my test levels fluctuate, and I've wondered if some of the Sustanon is mis-dosed. I'm considering switching to test E for a week or two to see how that goes. Of course, the strength is coming fast enough, so it might not be that the Sustanon isn't up to par. I wonder if my liver is jacked from that D-bol. That might has me to drag a bit. I'll get more aggressive with the liver care...


Keep us posted on these issues Pirate.  It sounds somewhat concerning.  I Hope it's just a temporary issue.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Just discovered large stretch marks all along the upper head of my triceps. This has been the area that has grown the most during the cycle. Too late to do much about it now.


 I scored a free bottle of Strivectin, and this shit works great. No way in hell i'd pay the $135 a tube for it, but if you can get it cheaper or free, its very strong, very concentrated and doesn't cure old stretch marks but helps prevent further degredation and really minimises redness and swelling. I think Markus Ruhl needs to bathe in it, he's a walking stretchmark.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Keep us posted on these issues Pirate.  It sounds somewhat concerning.  I Hope it's just a temporary issue.


I feel great today. Maybe it was the pint of Bass Ale I shouldn't have had the night before last.   

I'm going to keep going with the sustanon every three days from here on out. Libido is better. Took care of business last night. Watching her sleep now.  

Back/Tri/Cardio day. My Favorite!   I need to get the deadlifts going again. I've been using a back machine, but the 410 lbs of plates isn't enough anymore. If I can just keep my grip, I'd like to get in 5 sets of 265 lbs. on deadlifts. Problem is they are at the end of my routine and my grip is usually shot by then. We will see.

Hey Gococks, I've never heard of Strivectin, but your friend can send a free tube my way, too.


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I feel great today. Maybe it was the pint of Bass Ale I shouldn't have had the night before last.
> 
> I'm going to keep going with the sustanon every three days from here on out. Libido is better. Took care of business last night. Watching her sleep now.
> 
> ...


 
Try alternative grip ... If you already doing that well ... Hmm , I'm out of idea


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

How the hell do you have so many stretch marks?


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> How the hell do you have so many stretch marks?


Hes pregnant.


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hes pregnant.


 
It all makes sense now.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Try alternative grip ... If you already doing that well ... Hmm , I'm out of idea


It never feels symmetrical when I do it that way, but I'll give it shot today. Thanks.




> How the hell do you have so many stretch marks?


It isn't that bad, but my arms grow fast, and my triceps have grown the most. I was getting wicked pumps on the d-bol. Felt like my skin was going to rip while working out.


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

I know what you mean pirate ... I used to think the same way . But once you do it a few times , you get used to it. Well , that's what happened to me. It helps a lot with the grip.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, it did help with the grip. I only did a few sets because my lower back was bothering me, and I finished up on a back machine.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I had a great workout with the exception of not being able to continue with the deadlifts. This is a real bummer because my traps and glutes could really use a little help right now.

Right after doing a shot today, I felt the nips perk up. Unfornately, I haven't been taking enough nolva. So, I took 80 mg nolva and 2.5 mg letro today, and I'll take at least 20 mg nolva a day from here on out--especially since I am doing the sustanon more frequently then I was.There is just a little soreness under the right nip. It seems to be more touchy.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm very impressed with the CEE. I would recommend it be consumed 90 min. before working out. I've been taking 4 grams. Use it to get more done in less time, as opposed to workout longer to avoid over-training. You feel like you could keep training, even when you are done with your routine. Good stuff.


----------



## redspy (Jan 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> ... You feel like you could keep training, even when you are done with your routine. Good stuff.


That's the exact feeling I have when using CEE.  Even after a leg workout I feel much less tired.  I love the stuff.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2005)

Yesterday, I was down one pound to 170 lbs. I suppose this was because I switched to creatine ethyl ester from creatine monohydrate--so I lost a little water. As mentioned earlier, I took 80 mg. nolva and 2.5 mg letro yesterday. I lost 3 pounds of water as a result, so now I am down to 167. I guess it shouldn't bother me because it is water weight, but I'd sure like to get over 170 and not go back below. I've been eating more this last week or so (approximately 4,500-5000 cals/day). The strength keeps coming, but the mass is slow to develop in most areas.

Today is Leg/Bicep/Forearm Day. I usually go to parallel on squats, but I'm going to try ass to the grass today. I need better glute development--which I used to get from dead-lifts. My lower back only seems to give me trouble when I take something that gives me serious pumps. The CEE does that to some degree. So, I imagine this why my lower back seems to cramp up when I do dead-lifts. Hopefully, I won't have that problem today with squats. I also had some cramping in my legs during bench press the day before yesterday. I'll lower my CEE dose to 3 grams and see if that helps.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 17, 2005)

What brand CEE are you using??


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 17, 2005)

Are you certain you need the femara and nolva?  I am afraid that both compounds may be holding back your gains a little bit.  My weight held steady for nearly a week despite ludicrous caloric intake on femara.  When I dropped it and added a bit of sodium to my diet, my weight jumped a total of 20 lbs in a short timeframe (lots of water of course).  Just something to think about!  If you don't want to drop the letro, then you may need to bump calories even more.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 17, 2005)

So will the Nolva be enough to ward off the gyno if it becomes a major issue, or is the Letro a must?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 17, 2005)

Nolvadex is enough and is definitely what you need once the symptoms start to show.  Letro is a much stronger AI.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2005)

> What brand CEE are you using??


Cre-evolve from CNW.



> Are you certain you need the femara and nolva?


I've only been taking the femera when there is a gyno scare, and I doubt the nolva would effect gains much, but I'll keep it 20 mg/day and not likely use femera unless I get another scare. I'll likely up my calories to 5,000/day like I said I would a while ago. Thanks for the advise.



> So will the Nolva be enough to ward off the gyno if it becomes a major issue, or is the Letro a must?


 Nolva is the best. Just have enough. You won't need femera--as I don't.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

Pirate said:
			
		

> Libido is shot. GF not happy. I hope it is just the stress with school starting back up. I wonder if more HCG will help...


tamoxifen worked for me  (fighting against loss of libido due to stress)


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> tamoxifen worked for me  (fighting against loss of libido due to stress)


That was actually vitamin C powder. The placebo effect always works on you, Luke.   Sucker!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> That was actually vitamin C powder. The placebo effect always works on you, Luke.  Sucker!


I want my money back


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess it was the Yoga that helped then 

I wouldn't trust yoga for a PCT though


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Pirate.  

Lookin' good buddy! I didn't really venture into the journal's section much, but I just came across yours. You've improved MUCHO man! I'm seriously impressed.

 

Your body type is a LOT like mine. My pecs are a bit different than yours, but overall your physique is a lot like mine. Cool beans. 

I was reading as you were saying your strength was going WAY up, but your size has been slow to respond. That's EXACTLY (to the T) how I have been.

I weigh ~ 175lbs fully hydrated, and I'm benching 270lbs max...  

I can't imagine what you'd be capable of if your shoulder(s) allow you to keep going!  

Keep it up man! I dig it!

-Matt


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2005)

Workout went well. Tomorrow is an off day. I'll try to load up my glycogen, so no cardio and lots of starch. CEE is better at 4 grams than 3, IMO. Feel great, but real stressed. I'm anxiety prone, and the test makes it worse. I'll switch up my routine when I get back to the gym on Wednesday. Lower the volume and weight, raise the number of reps. I'm on the verge of overtraining, so I'll slow it down and work back up to heavier weight, more sets, and longer workouts over the next few weeks. Test, lots of food, and lots of sleep definitely help to prevent overtraining, but school starts tomorrow and I've been pushing my limits over these last 6 weeks. Guess I'm about half way there. No real problems to speak of at the moment. Yesterday's gyno scare is gone. Hopefully, I can put on a few more pounds soon. I weigh 5 pounds less than I did 2 weeks ago, but I am stronger in every exercise. I set a high goal for this cycle: To gain 15 lbs. LBM, and I'm not to sure I'll make that with just test, but there is always the next cycle in the fall to look forward to. That will be Test E 500 mg/week for 12 weeks and Deca 400 mg/week 10 weeks with an oral jump start for the first 4 weeks. I'll probably start it after summer school in August. I appreciate everyone's support and advise. 

I'm considering taking off the entire first week of my pct and just keeping my calories up. Any opinions on this idea would be appreciated.


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Looking good pirate !  Keep it up dude and you're gonna be a huge motha fucka !


----------



## LAM (Jan 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I'm considering taking off the entire first week of my pct and just keeping my calories up. Any opinions on this idea would be appreciated.



that is a good idea.  I would actually even go up to 110% of your cals.  remembver that insulin helps to surpress SHBG.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that is a good idea.  I would actually even go up to 110% of your cals.  remembver that insulin helps to surpress SHBG.


I hadn't thought about SHBG in relation to PCT. I'm glad you brought that up. I'll aim for higher GI carbs spread throughout the day, especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## Flex (Jan 18, 2005)

hey pirate, you see my post in purdue's journal regarding what we talked about before?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> hey pirate, you see my post in purdue's journal regarding what we talked about before?


You recommend I not do the cycle I have planned for the fall. I appreciate your advice, and I know there are many who share your stance. I certainly could have continued to make progress without AAS. I might reconsider doing the cycle I have planned for the fall. I admit that doing this cycle was not the most prudent and conservative choice. I decided some time ago that I was going to try AAS, and given that I am now doing it, my focus is to do it right and without injury. Unless something goes wrong, I probably won't decide for some time whether I will do another cycle in 2005 or not. I presume this is the issue you were refering to, Flex?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 18, 2005)

anxiety prone.....


  welcome to my world


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 19, 2005)

hey pirate.. so how far are you in your cycle.
              Also correct me if im wrong it seems from your posts you have plateau at about 170lbs..... if so what do you think the lack of continued gains are from


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey pirate , when you had that gyno "scare" did your nipples itch like hell ? Cuz one of mine is itching a little bit , not both , just one and it's just a little itch. I'm probably paranoid . LOL .


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> hey pirate.. so how far are you in your cycle.
> Also correct me if im wrong it seems from your posts you have plateau at about 170lbs..... if so what do you think the lack of continued gains are from


 I'm only 168 lbs today and   about it. I am making gains, however. My water fluctuates as does my fat. I keep upping my calories and I've changed my routine. I'm trying to put on more weight, but all I am getting is stronger and a little bigger. I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Hey pirate , when you had that gyno "scare" did your nipples itch like hell ? Cuz one of mine is itching a little bit , not both , just one and it's just a little itch. I'm probably paranoid . LOL .


They didn't get itchy, just puffy and the right one gets tender. It has happened twice, but I caught it early enough to deal with it. Taking 20 mg nolva/day seems to work for prevention. It seems like the nolva is making me hold less water. When I don't take it, I put on a few pounds. As soon as I start taking it again, I lose a few lbs over night.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Pirate,

I too noticed you seem to have hit a slight weight plateau.  I figured I would butt in and make some unsolicited comments.   Like you said you are making really good progress in your workouts which is awesome.  Strength gains at every turn.  And that is certainly something to be stoked about.  But I don't think you should even consider settling for less than what you set out for in size.  As it is you'll already lose some water weight coming off.  Your initial goal is more than reasonable and you still have plenty of time to accomplish it. 1/2gram Test a week is a lot!

Future cycles with more androgens will likely only produce better size gains if more food also accompanies the increased dosages.  Eat as much as it takes to gain at the rate you desire.  No matter how much that is.  You may have to eat far more than you thought possible.  Be glad you get the opportunity.  

You may need to be more meticulous with calorie counting etc to make sure you get enough.


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

I nominate a Burger King dinner tonight. 


Up the cals.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> It seems like the nolva is making me hold less water.


That would make sense if it was knock'in down est. levels


----------



## redspy (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I nominate a Burger King dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> Up the cals.


A Double Whopper, large fries, onion rings, and a double cheese burger should do the trick.  Washed down with a diet soda so you don't feel so guilty....


----------



## redspy (Jan 19, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That would make sense if it was knock'in down est. levels


Nolvadex inhibits bonding of estrogens and receptor. It does not prevent aromatization or significantly reduce circulating estrogen levels, so I see why Pirate is puzzled.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

Serious libido problem today


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I will have to add more fat (not burger king, though) to get my calories above 5K.
I've experienced some atrophy. It is amazing how everything seems up to size one day and about 60% the next. I'm going to run HCG daily until the problem is fixed. For the first time today, my gf suddenly had a reason why I shouldn't be taking steroids.   Not a fun discussion. I'm thinking 500 iu/day for the next week or until the problem is solved. This seems better than doing a mega dose. I'll just have to take it one day at a time.This should be in a forunte cookie: _Limp Noodle Syndrome is only funny when it happens to someone else._
Thanks for the encouragement, Cardinal.


----------



## redspy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hang in there bro. This could be attributable to a number of issues like anxiety, stress, tiredness etc. The more you dwell on it the worst it will get. Just tell your lady you need a couple of days off so you don't get too stressed out about it. If you've had a break and are fully refreshed and see no improvement you could try the Cialis. It's great for wood but obviously won't do much for your libido.

My personal theory is that it's too much femara combined with anxiety. With a ton of test circulating in your veins it's hard to believe it???s purely a physical problem. Be careful with those AIs/SERMS 

I took femara with my M14,ADD cycle a few months ago and my libido crashed.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> My personal theory is that it's too much femara combined with anxiety. With a ton of test circulating in your veins it's hard to believe it???s purely a physical problem. Be careful with those AIs/SERMS


 This is exactly what I was thinking. I'm not touching that fucking femera again. If I can't have my gf's tits, I'll have my own, damnit!    Seriously, I took a large dose of femera 3 days ago, and I think it caught up to me today. I need to find what the half-life is on that. I'll never use it again, that is for sure.   The atrophy only makes matters worse.


----------



## redspy (Jan 19, 2005)

Femara half-life is about two days.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Femara half-life is about two days.


It has been three days since I have touched it.   

Well, I just popped a valium. Now I'm going to watch some porn. Maybe I just need a hotter gf.  

Yeah, I'm hell-bound. Damn school always stresses me out.


----------



## redspy (Jan 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Maybe I just need a hotter gf.


Nah, you need two more.  Preferably retired porn stars


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, after about 45 seconds of porn, I know that functionality isn't the issue. Maybe she is right, that she just doesn't do it for me. Still, the desire is low. Hopefully, it was just that femera. One day, I couldn't cum, and it hurt her ego. I guess it is a mix of anxiety, chemistry, and confusion. Makes me want to drink a beer. Argh! I haven't had a gf for years...just casual relationships. Maybe I should just stick to that. Hell, I'm a college student.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 19, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Well, after about 45 seconds of porn, I know that functionality isn't the issue. Maybe she is right, that she just doesn't do it for me. Still, the desire is low. Hopefully, it was just that femera. One day, I couldn't cum, and it hurt her ego. I guess it is a mix of anxiety, chemistry, and confusion. Makes me want to drink a beer. Argh! I haven't had a gf for years...just casual relationships. Maybe I should just stick to that. Hell, I'm a college student.


Ive been following this journal passionately but never saw the need to say a word...But now Im compelled to say "Uh oh!!"  Just having those thoughts and feelings sucks!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ive been following this journal passionately but never saw the need to say a word...But now Im compelled to say "Uh oh!!"  Just having those thoughts and feelings sucks!


Yeah, what I say doesn't always represent who I am or what I go through well. For one, I have a strange since of humor. Sometimes I am joking and people don't realize it. As far as the matters that I've discussed today, I think everything will be fine. It was quite awkward having a beautiful naked woman on top of me and ready to go, and yet my body wasn't reacting like it should. I do have issues with anxiety that affect this area of my life, and I'm not really much into porno, but it seemed a good way to test if my problem was a physical or mental one. Altering my chemistry has caused unpredictable fluctuations in my libido, and it is quite inconvenient. Generally, I don't care what people--especially people who don't even know my name--think about me, but I'm not really as shallow as many of my posts would make me seem. I don't represent myself well here, and I often come off as offensive. Maybe it is my alter-ego. I'm surprised you have been following my journal crazy_enough. As far as the relationship thing goes, I don't think I'm ready to be in one. I had a rough marriage and divorce. For this woman, it is all or nothing, and I like her. I'm just not prepared to give her the all that she wants. I'm really not as immature as I seem (the I'm a college student remark was supposed to be sarcastic). Anyway, I'll keep this journal about my cycle from now on and leave my personal life out of--like I should have. Bear with me.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I live a nearly stress-free life and never suffer from anxiety, so I hope that these problems won't arise for me.  I have never been able to bring myself to be a manho, but I don't know how I will react with all that test running around in my body.  I will keep the femara on hand, just in case...but I won't run it to keep the bloat down.  I will just run the Nolva from time to time.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Well, I live a nearly stress-free life and never suffer from anxiety, so I hope that these problems won't arise for me.  I have never been able to bring myself to be a manho, but I don't know how I will react with all that test running around in my body.  I will keep the femara on hand, just in case...but I won't run it to keep the bloat down.  I will just run the Nolva from time to time.


You won't have increased anxiety then. A stress-free college student is rare. Solid plan for with the femera.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

1 am and I just ate a pint of Hot Fudge Brownie Ice Cream and 4 servings of beef jerky. Time to sleep.

oh, I finished the job that I wan't able to earlier with the gf.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2005)

why eat ice cream?  when your taking steroids do you not need a proper diet to see maximum results?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 20, 2005)

He needs to increase his caloric intake, hence the ice cream.  His weight plateaued, and he needed to take in more calories to keep it going up.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

Actually, it just damn real damn good.    I still woke up hungry a few hours later. That was a lot of beef jerky and ice cream, too. I am back up a pound to 169. Hope to be 170 in two days.


----------



## Du (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Actually, it just damn real damn good.  I still woke up hungry a few hours later. That was a lot of beef jerky and ice cream, too. I am back up a pound to 169. Hope to be 170 in two days.


Keep eating that ice cream and youll be 180 in a few days.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Yeah, what I say doesn't always represent who I am or what I go through well. For one, I have a strange since of humor. Sometimes I am joking and people don't realize it. As far as the matters that I've discussed today, I think everything will be fine. It was quite awkward having a beautiful naked woman on top of me and ready to go, and yet my body wasn't reacting like it should. I do have issues with anxiety that affect this area of my life, and I'm not really much into porno, but it seemed a good way to test if my problem was a physical or mental one. Altering my chemistry has caused unpredictable fluctuations in my libido, and it is quite inconvenient. Generally, I don't care what people--especially people who don't even know my name--think about me, but I'm not really as shallow as many of my posts would make me seem. I don't represent myself well here, and I often come off as offensive. Maybe it is my alter-ego. I'm surprised you have been following my journal crazy_enough. As far as the relationship thing goes, I don't think I'm ready to be in one. I had a rough marriage and divorce. For this woman, it is all or nothing, and I like her. I'm just not prepared to give her the all that she wants. I'm really not as immature as I seem (the I'm a college student remark was supposed to be sarcastic). Anyway, I'll keep this journal about my cycle from now on and leave my personal life out of--like I should have. Bear with me.


Dont be so surprised that Im following ur journal....Im here to learn and I think that there's no better way!!! I hope you didnt take what I said negatively! I sincerely feel that most often,  side effects are bareable, but psychological ones(stress, anxiety, although not necessarely related at all to ur cycle) must be a bummer to deal with. I didnt think for a second that you appeared shallow or immature...I would be going insane if my libido was affected in any way and I dont even need to get a hard on to perform! 

Keep at it man, ur journal is fascinating!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I dont even need to get a hard on to perform!
> 
> Keep at it man, ur journal is fascinating!


  Thanks, crazy-enough. I just didn't expect women to follow my journal.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thanks, crazy-enough. I just didn't expect women to follow my journal.


well, others may not, but Ill be doing a short ps/ph cycle soon for the first time so any AAS/ph cycle is very very interesting to me!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

BTW, yesterday's problems seem to be better. I was stressed out from school, and I had a few chemical issues. A little extra HCG helped, and the gf and I had a great time later in the evening. I appreciate all the offers from flex, bone crusher, topolo, and others to take care of my gf for me. You guys are true friends.   I don't think I'll be needing a pinch hitter now that things are under control.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> BTW, yesterday's problems seem to be better. I was stressed out from school, and I had a few chemical issues. A little extra HCG helped, and the gf and I had a great time later in the evening. I appreciate all the offers from flex, bone crusher, topolo, and others to take care of my gf for me. You guys are true friends.   I don't think I'll be needing a pinch hitter now that things are under control.


 That is a good thing bro.


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyway, enough of this emotional horseshit, tell us how your routine and diet is going


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> BTW, yesterday's problems seem to be better. I was stressed out from school, and I had a few chemical issues. A little extra HCG helped, and the gf and I had a great time later in the evening. I appreciate all the offers from flex, bone crusher, topolo, and others to take care of my gf for me. You guys are true friends.  I don't think I'll be needing a pinch hitter now that things are under control.


I hear ya bro


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Anyway, enough of this emotional horseshit, tell us how your routine and diet is going


Right on. I've changed my routine to 3 sets of 8-11 reps of all the exercises I have posted previously. I will work back up to higher volume, but I didn't want to overtrain. I still do a three days split, take one day off, and do the three again. Pumps are real good, but not painfull or excessive. This is the CEE. I've take 3.5 grams the past couple days. Still liking that very much.
The diet can be tough at times. With a few exceptions, I eat clean. I always get enough calories and protein. I've discovered that the ALA has been giving me nasty farts--others seem to share this problem, too. I'm at 169 lbs, and I think I'll be happy to put on 1 pound a week for the rest of the cycle. Best to aim high. I haven't used my Tanita bf monitor in a long time. Yesterday, it said I was 13.1%, but I'm thinking that is too high. You can't trust those things anyway. I feel really good in general, and I'm not having in problems with my shoulder. I even started doing dead-lifts again now that I am in a higher rep range. I'll keep the HCG a little more frequent to make sure the littles guys don't stray to far. I'm just concerned about desensitization.  As I said before, no more femera. Valium helps me to keep the anxiety in check, although I would only suggest its use on a temporary basis to those with no history of drug or alcohol problems. I've been taking NAC and Milk Thistle twice a day and think my liver is getting better, but I haven't done blood work. I'm considering getting my hormone levels checked during and after pct, if insurance will pay for it. I won't know for a few weeks if I've made significant strength gains, as I will change my routine regularly. As it stand now, all is well. Now I have to do piles of homework/reading.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I hear ya bro


Strange how stress and psych problems affect your sex life.


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Right on. I've changed my routine to 3 sets of 8-11 reps of all the exercises I have posted previously. I will work back up to higher volume, but I didn't want to overtrain. I still do a three days split, take one day off, and do the three again. Pumps are real good, but not painfull or excessive. This is the CEE. I've take 3.5 grams the past couple days. Still liking that very much.
> The diet can be tough at times. With a few exceptions, I eat clean. I always get enough calories and protein. I've discovered that the ALA has been giving me nasty farts--others seem to share this problem, too. I'm at 169 lbs, and I think I'll be happy to put on 1 pound a week for the rest of the cycle. Best to aim high. I haven't used my Tanita bf monitor in a long time. Yesterday, it said I was 13.1%, but I'm thinking that is too high. You can't trust those things anyway. I feel really good in general, and I'm not having in problems with my shoulder. I even started doing dead-lifts again now that I am in a higher rep range. I'll keep the HCG a little more frequent to make sure the littles guys don't stray to far. I'm just concerned about desensitization.  As I said before, no more femera. Valium helps me to keep the anxiety in check, although I would only suggest its use on a temporary basis to those with no history of drug or alcohol problems. I've been taking NAC and Milk Thistle twice a day and think my liver is getting better, but I haven't done blood work. I'm considering getting my hormone levels checked during and after pct, if insurance will pay for it. I won't know for a few weeks if I've made significant strength gains, as I will change my routine regularly. As it stand now, all is well. Now I have to do piles of homework/reading.


Glad to hear things are going well.  I'll be interested to see how much more mass you pack on before the conclusion of the cycle.  I agree with you on valium.  The other issue is that it has a half-life of up to 200 hours so it makes some people groggy and consequently their workouts suffer.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Strange how stress and psych problems affect your sex life.


yes.


----------



## Flex (Jan 20, 2005)

anxiety is merely a side effect of hbp from being on cycle. Don't worry bout it, bro, it's all in your head.

I had some anxiety on cycle with the dbols. You just gotta tell yourself there's nothing wrong. Of course, having to worry about all the stress of college life certainly doesn't help, but you'll be fine...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sorry, i missed it somewhere pirate... how far were you into the cycle before you really started packi'n on the pounds?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> it has a half-life of up to 200 hours so it makes some people groggy and consequently their workouts suffer.


It doesn't have an active half life for 200 hours, although I realize there are internet sites that have been posting such info as of late. It is closer to 8 hours. Unless you eat more than 3 or 4, you won't feel it after 12 hours or so. I took three last night and felt almost normal (which is good).


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, i missed it somewhere pirate... how far were you into the cycle before you really started packi'n on the pounds?


I started packing on the pounds from day one, but that came to an abrupt hault after the d-bol phase. In fact, I lost 5 lbs coming off the d-bol.

My BP is high when I workout. It got noticably worse when I went to every 3 days on the shots. Seems to make me warmer while I lift, too.


----------



## Flex (Jan 20, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My BP is high when I workout. It got noticably worse when I went to every 3 days on the shots. Seems to make me warmer while I lift, too.



Well sure, you get your blood pumpin' and you get all fired up. This makes your heart race, which makes your mind think something's wrong, which in turn really fucks with your head.

just tell yourself nothing's wrong, bro. you'll be okay


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Well sure, you get your blood pumpin' and you get all fired up. This makes your heart race, which makes your mind think something's wrong, which in turn really fucks with your head.
> 
> just tell yourself nothing's wrong, bro. you'll be okay


you sound pretty damn expirienced about it


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Well sure, you get your blood pumpin' and you get all fired up. This makes your heart race, which makes your mind think something's wrong, which in turn really fucks with your head.
> 
> just tell yourself nothing's wrong, bro. you'll be okay


Yeah, I'm not really concerned about the bp being high. Just an observation. I have moderate problems with anxiety, but it is under control. I do like gettin' fire up, though! All is well.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

How do you control anxiety Pirate?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How do you control anxiety Pirate?


I take care of business, or it takes care of me. I have my ways of finding peace in chaos. The medication is just to help with the physiological aspects of it. Emotional maturity is extremely important when dealing with stress. Learning how to let go etc...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Emotional maturity is extremely important when dealing with stress. Learning how to let go etc...


This is the kicker for me.  I have no problems with just about anybody i've ever met, but for some reason (i'm 100% positive it's chemical) I hate my parents.  I can't even listen to them talk.  Their voices alone set me off.  But I dont' REALLY hate them.  That's what i've been fighting for a while


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

High Blood Pressure is no fun. It seems to make me sweet more while working out. I'm considering going back to every 4 days on the shots--instead of every three. I'm enjoying the burn of the higher rep range. Pumps have been just right lately. My lower back pumps almost got too bad during squats today. Gettnig the perfect dose of CEE isn't easy when it is powder. I had made caps, but they ran out quick. Seemed that 3.5 grams 90 min. preworkout was perfect.

I've been doing daily hcg. Yesterday, I went for the love handle and it bleed a little. First time for that. (You only want to poke so many holes around your belly button). Nads are doing good etc. Still 169 lbs, but my bf is down a bit. I'm taking tomorrow off from all exercise other than sex.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

Glad to see ur back on track Pirate!! Especially since ur are actually considering sex as an exercise replacement for your day off!! 

Are u taking anything to control the blood pressure?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How do you control anxiety Pirate?


 wack it...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Are u taking anything to control the blood pressure?


No, I don't really want to add any drugs to the program, but I'd consider something herbal.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> wack it...


Sure, and next time the gf comes by I'll explain that my hand just took her turn. I'm only good for a few a week now. Was good for a few a day.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> No, I don't really want to add any drugs to the program, but I'd consider something herbal.


How about a vaso dialator like a gram of gingko?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Sure, and next time the gf comes by I'll explain that my hand just took her turn. I'm only good for a few a week now. Was good for a few a day.


i hear ya bro....  I makes ya feel like less of a man


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, I love bulking. Try this: Take a Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Tri-O-Plex Bar, spread Crunchy Natural Peanut Butter on it, then put a Peanut Butter Banana Tri-o-Plex bar on top of that. Makes a tasty sandwich. Goes great with a pint or two of pineapple juice.  A bit thick for a sandwich, though.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

you sick fucker


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

Atrophy and shut down are getting worse. I've been going at it with the HCG all week, and it seems that I don't respond much to it. I've mixed another batch in hopes that the last was messed up for some reason. If this doesn't improve fast, I'm cutting the cycle short. I seem to be prone to this type of problem, but I sure responded well when I used a little hcg to help me recover from an M1T cycle. My biggest concern now is getting back up to size and eventually resuming normal hormonal function. I'm now finishing my 6th week. Big bummer. PCT will be rough if I can't bring the boys home before then. It is unfortunate that this cycle was so problematic. It may well be my last. I'm tired of poking holes in me every day anyway. At least I have a solid pct lined up: nolva, 6-oxo, 7-oxo, AMRX, ZMA etc. 'night.


----------



## redspy (Jan 21, 2005)

Hang in there bro.  You've put some great planning into this cycle so I'm beginning to suspect so this is genetically determined (like your Dad).  How freqently are you running the HCG now?


----------



## LAM (Jan 22, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Atrophy and shut down are getting worse. I've been going at it with the HCG all week, and it seems that I don't respond much to it. I've mixed another batch in hopes that the last was messed up for some reason. If this doesn't improve fast, I'm cutting the cycle short. I seem to be prone to this type of problem, but I sure responded well when I used a little hcg to help me recover from an M1T cycle. My biggest concern now is getting back up to size and eventually resuming normal hormonal function. I'm now finishing my 6th week. Big bummer. PCT will be rough if I can't bring the boys home before then. It is unfortunate that this cycle was so problematic. It may well be my last. I'm tired of poking holes in me every day anyway. At least I have a solid pct lined up: nolva, 6-oxo, 7-oxo, AMRX, ZMA etc. 'night.



good luck with the "boys".  you may want to try 500 iu's every other day for a week.

is there any reason why you just didn't run enanthate only for 10 weeks ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hang in there Big P.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Hang in there bro.  You've put some great planning into this cycle so I'm beginning to suspect so this is genetically determined (like your Dad).  How freqently are you running the HCG now?


This is a concern of mine. I'm too damn young to be on HRT.



> you may want to try 500 iu's every other day for a week.


 Over the last 4 days, I have done 3000 iu.

They are not very small, they just refuse to get to normal size. I read an article yesterday saying that no matter how much hcg one uses, cumloads will be progressively smaller as one gets further into the cycle. I wonder if this is a factor. 

Before HCG was around, people just counted on clomid to get them back up to size during pct, right? 

So, say I go into pct with 75% of my natural size, is it still possible that they will eventually get up to 100%?

Unfortunately, there is no real objective way to determine what size they are. Sometimes, I think I just remember them being bigger.



> is there any reason why you just didn't run enanthate only for 10 weeks ?


Well, I bought the sustanon early last year before I knew much about the difference between them. It does feel like my test levels fluctuate a lot. I have test E and have considered swiching during mid cycle. I don't think it would help with this problem, though.

Strange, they do look a little bigger this morning.

Obviously, I am a worrier. You all have heard me whine a lot over this thread, and it is possible that I am simply overreacting.

Anyway, I am up to 172 lbs again.   
Somehow, I managed to eat three tri-o-plex bars and a quart of pineapple juice in addition to my regular meals over the evening. 

My back feels like doing those deadlifts again was very beneficial to my lower trap area.

Today is my off day. Time for school work!


----------



## Flex (Jan 22, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Obviously, I am a worrier. You all have heard me whine a lot over this thread, and it is possible that I am simply overreacting.



 

you sound like me, i think you worry too much  

the fluctuation in weight gain from day to day is nothing more than the water and food your body takes in and/or gets rid of. Shit, some days i weigh a good 5lbs more at night then compared when i weight myself in the morning. Don't sweat the daily lb gains/losses, bro. Look at teh overall picture and what you kept like a month after your PCT ends, that's what matters.

and just curious, why 6oxo and 7oxo etc. in the PCT? nolva's as good as your gonna get, and in this case, simply more isn't neccesarily better.

overall, i think you just need to relax, brothaman. Enjoy your cycle while your on it. Don't stress out over a lb here or a lb there and daily sexdrive fluctuations, it's all in the mind


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

> why 6oxo and 7oxo etc. in the PCT? nolva's as good as your gonna get, and in this case, simply more isn't neccesarily better.


I have an old trandermal mix of 6-oxo and 7-oxo sitting around so I figured I'd just throw it for the 7-oxo (to keep cortisol down). Either I use it or throw it away.

You are right, Flex, it is mostly in my head. I'm actually not concerned about weight fluctuations, just recovering. I'm thinking of using clomid with the nolva, because I've read that clomid might be better for reversing atrophy. Of course, I usually read that nolva is just as effective for pct.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 22, 2005)

I am glad to hear that your spirits are back up.  I don't blame you too much for worrying.  Anabolics are something that you should take lightly.  And you know my motto..."Better to err on the side of caution".


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

As it stands, I'm going to keep on cycle for the whole stretch (12 weeks). I can always cut it short if I feel the need. 

I trashed those sorry pics. I'll get some better ones when I learn how to flex and have someone (not a timer) to take them.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

How about a girl freind?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How about a girl freind?


I'm very shy in that regard. I don't flex for anyone. I'll get it figured out. I really just wanted to post before and after pics, anyway.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok. Today will be chest/shoulders/abs. I'm increasing the volume to 4 sets of 8-11 reps. The same problems I've mentioned before are still here. The atrophy improved some, and I'm going to switch my hcg to 250 iu every other day for the time being. If it wasn't for a large dose of Cialis, last night would have been ruined. Got her there twice, but never arrived myself.   I won't see her for 6 days. If I'm not ready then, something is seriously wrong. I'm off to take my CEE, hit the gym, and forget about everything other than lifting heavy ass weight.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 23, 2005)

Workout went great. The CEE gave me awesome pumps that got a little painful in the shoulders, just like M1T did to me over the summer. I was surprised that I couldn't do as many reps as I thought I could with the weight I was using on most exercises. I'm just accustomed to higher weight/lower reps, I guess. I feel great, and blood pressure wasn't an issue today. For breakfast, I had 5 oz dextrose and 50 g whey, and I feel like this was a great first meal. Usually, I have whole-grain cereal, milk, cottage cheese, and fruit. The fast acting breakfast I had today helped me have more energy, though. I've been waking up in the middle of the night hungry, so I eat a tri-o-plex bar. I usually wouldn't shell out for those, but I got a killer deal on four boxes. Adding about 3 a day has helped me eat over 5K a day. I'm 172 lbs. today. I have about 4 weeks left to go. Hopefully, I can get up to 178 lbs. between now and then--before I lose all my water. I began at 153 lbs.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks like your doing much better. Keep up the hard work and eat, eat, eat!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 24, 2005)

Today is back/tricep day. I'll do 4 sets of 8-11 on my normal exercises, including deadlift. Hopefully, the back pumps won't be too bad. I'm finally eating enough. Looks like I'm holding steady at 172, and I'm not losing fat anymore. I have 20 hours of classes (weekly), so working in gym time is going to be rough, but I'll do it. In the Spring, I had to get up at 4:30 am to pull it off, but I made it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds great pirate


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 24, 2005)

Workout went great. My blood pressure was real bad today, and almost ruined my deadlift session. It took real determination for me to finish those. I'm consuming too much dextrose. I got a burned out type of feeling mid afternoon from too much blood sugar crashing. The 5 meals I have had so far have been shakes and bars. Time for some real food. Had a good late night snack last night. Here it is:

2 Cups of 2% Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Strawberry Jelly (very sweet)
1 TBSP Natty Peanut Butter (crunchy)
1 TBSP Honey

I would have had two cups of skim milk with it had I not run out of milk. I ate that immediately before going to sleep and made it through the whole night without waking up to eat for the first time in a while.

Damn, Luke. Looks like you are the only one who still cares.   

I don't think my libido has ever been so shot, not even during my M1T PCT. I'm hoping I'm good for one round a week now. I started a class today that has 16 young women, ages 19-22, and two guys (of which I am one). There should have been way more sexual tension...


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Man, I love bulking. Try this: Take a Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Tri-O-Plex Bar, spread Crunchy Natural Peanut Butter on it, then put a Peanut Butter Banana Tri-o-Plex bar on top of that. Makes a tasty sandwich. Goes great with a pint or two of pineapple juice.  A bit thick for a sandwich, though.



Would have been better with some milk.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> No, I don't really want to add any drugs to the program, but I'd consider something herbal.



Have you tried GABA?? You can get some under the NOW foods label and it works. I've used it before during times I've had too much stress hit me at once.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2005)

Heck, I think the loss of libido is contagious.  Now I am experiencing it and am only three weeks into my injectible cycle.  I think in my case it must be the finasteride and femara that is doing it.  

Are you still taking finasteride (I thought I remembered you were)?  If so, I have seen a few reports of that causing problems.  

When I used 4AD, I remember my libido flat out shot through the roof pretty much the whole time I took appreciable doses.  Do you have any transdermal 4AD?  If so, you might give it a shot and see if it fixes the problem.  I am thinking about doing the same.  I mean, I had to be careful when the wind blew on that stuff.  No women in a 5 mile radius and I still had trouble.


----------



## redspy (Jan 24, 2005)

What doses are you taking Carinal?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 24, 2005)

Holy Shit, Cardinal! You are a fucking genius. I need to get my hands on some 4-ad quick. I had enough to build a race horse, but sold it all at a loss when I "upgraded", as redspy says. I am still taking finasteride, but only 1 mg/day. I never had a problem off cycle because of it, but I'll drop it anyway. I quit the femera, too. I'll try the 4-ad thing, maybe 300 mg/day. Shouldn't be a problem with daily nolva. Man, I can feel my mojo rising just thinking about 4-ad...


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 24, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Damn, Luke. Looks like you are the only one who still cares.


I still care....I am here....don't cry!


----------



## simbh (Jan 24, 2005)

Even if I dont write in it everyday I ready your journal everyday dude ... Just I don't have much time to post cuz I'm either working , training or in school .


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

I read, but there isnt much I can contribute.. sorry.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> What doses are you taking Carinal?



High doses of both.  5mg Finasteride and 2.5mg Femara.  I am dropping the femara forthwith to see if it corrects the problem.  I am also losing hair in clumps, hence the massive dose of finasteride.  I am going to add more firepower to my hair stack (spiro, nizoral, maybe minoxidil) hoping not to have to lower or discontinue the test.  I won't add 4AD right away for fear of worsening the hair problem.  Pirate will have to have the first shot at it =D

Glad you like the idea Pirate!  4AD has yet to fail me in that regard.


----------



## redspy (Jan 24, 2005)

That's a very high dose of femara, it probably accounts for your low libido.  I'd drop it down to 0.5mg ED and see how you react.  I've also seen reports of 5mg doses of Finasteride causing a limp noodle.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> That's a very high dose of femara, it probably accounts for your low libido.  I'd drop it down to 0.5mg ED and see how you react.  I've also seen reports of 5mg doses of Finasteride causing a limp noodle.


Exactly what he said. 

I'm going to try the 4-ad tonight. It is a long shot, but we will see. I appreciate you guys chiming in. I didn't really think I was all alone here.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Have you tried GABA?? You can get some under the NOW foods label and it works. I've used it before during times I've had too much stress hit me at once.


I don't need anything for stress. I go the pharmaceutical route, there. It is just high bp from all the extra hormones. I don't usually have blood pressure issues.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I started a class today that has 16 young women, ages 19-22, and two guys (of which I am one). There should have been way more sexual tension...


I officially don't care anymore.

You can go to hell.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't need anything for stress. I go the pharmaceutical route, there. It is just high bp from all the extra hormones. I don't usually have blood pressure issues.


I'm tellin' ya buddy..... Yoga  Yoga, breathing, and nice long slow jogs where you are thinking about absolutely nothing but floating in the gulf of mexico.

You'll be back to trying not to impregnate girls in no time .


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 25, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I started a class today that has 16 young women, ages 19-22, and two guys (of which I am one). There should have been way more sexual tension...


I am a Public Relations major, and all of my classes are loaded with absolutely gorgeous girls .  I am usually one of the only guys in there.  I am in heaven here.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You'll be back to trying not to impregnate girls in no time .


If I can get the gun to fire, I'll be shooting blanks, anyway. I got some 4-ad today. Maybe that will give me the boost I need.




> I am a Public Relations major, and all of my classes are loaded with absolutely gorgeous girls


Imagine what the girls are like as a Nutrition Major at the University with the largest undergraduate class in the U.S.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

no no no!  You guys are all wrong.  imagine what the girls are like in mechanical engineering classes!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

_I'm_ still a lurking mofo Pirate.   What day will your cycle be over ... or more importantly on what day will your diet be less critical?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> _I'm_ still a lurking mofo Pirate.   What day will your cycle be over ... or more importantly on what day will your diet be less critical?


 PCT starts approximately 3/6 if I go the full 12 weeks. I might cut it two weeks short, though. Diet will always be critical. I think I am missing what you are asking about my diet.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no no no!  You guys are all wrong.  imagine what the girls are like in mechanical engineering classes!


Hence all the threads asking, "why am I always so depressed?"


----------



## brogers (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been following your journal, any pictures to measure progress? or are you holding off until the cycle is over?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I've been following your journal, any pictures to measure progress? or are you holding off until the cycle is over?


yeah, I will post before and after pics.

I guess I'm a hypochondriac or something. Blood pressure is fine: 118/50 less than 15 minutes after lifting.

I just ate about 700 mg of 4-ad with my daily dose of 20 mg nolva. I'll let you know if this does anything. If it doesn't, I'll brew some transdermal and try that. 

Workout went fine. I'm thinking that what I thought is an increase in bp is just the CEE. I'll throw some L-arginine for the hell of it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

I meant to ask at what point will you be able to step out and eat an "I don't give a shit what I eat!" meal ...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I meant to ask at what point will you be able to step out and eat an "I don't give a shit what I eat meal"?


After 2 beers.   Why, you gonna take me to Oasis for a steak?


Actually, I'll probably have a couple celebratory meals during my pct. I'll probably opt to end at ten weeks, as opposed to the twelve I mentioned earlier. That would mean my pct would start around 2/20. It depends on if my libido issue improves.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

Post your goals & hit 'em and the steak's on me 

 It's a great town we live in and someone somewhere is gonna have a better steak than the oasis.  I was not that impressed with their fare.  Great view ... nice women.  but the food?  Not so good.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 25, 2005)

But you call it bro .. anywhere in town with good food is the deal.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Post your goals & hit 'em and the steak's on me
> 
> It's a great town we live in and someone somewhere is gonna have a better steak than the oasis.  I was not that impressed with their fare.  Great view ... nice women.  but the food?  Not so good.


 My goal is to gain 15 lbs of LBM. As of today, I am 173 lbs--which is 20 more than when I started. I'm holding a bunch of water, though. I agree about the Oasis. Great view at sunset, though. I have to run off to school. Hey BoneCrusher, do you have a motorcycle? If so, we should ride.  


On another note, that 4-ad I ate yesterday made me feel really strange. Aggresive, but in a good mood. Kind of giddy and light headed too. I don't know if it helped my libido or not.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2005)

Today will be an off day, and tomorrow I will do just cardio, if anything. I'm actually putting on some fat, although it is hard to gauge how much with the water retention. On Friday, I will go back to higher volume, lower reps/higher weight for the remainder of my cycle. I think that 4-ad made me hold more water. I shaved my beard for the first time in months and that made the bloat much more apparent. This is the heaviest I have been since I got really fat in high school about ten years ago.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Today will be an off day, and tomorrow I will do just cardio, if anything. I'm actually putting on some fat, although it is hard to gauge how much with the water retention. On Friday, I will go back to higher volume, lower reps/higher weight for the remainder of my cycle. I think that 4-ad made me hold more water. I shaved my beard for the first time in months and that made the bloat much more apparent. This is the heaviest I have been since I got really fat in high school about ten years ago.


O quit freaking out you worry wort.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> O quit freaking out you worry wort.



 


How's it goin', bro? Still been followin' the ole journal, seems like things are up and down again. 

That's very surprising your libido isn't high. Test is almost certain to make it go through the roof. Maybe try watching porn, that usually helps, and should "get it up" in no time 

Hit me wit a pm if you have any q's about PCT or anything......

FLEX


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. I've been horny all day, but now the gf has strep, so no nookie. Ah, the irony.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I've been horny all day


You're word choice sucks ass. I'm so glad you're not in journalism school.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2005)

Update: Got nookie, but hopefully not strep. I was pretty backed up since it has been at least a week. Big splash. Finished the job--I think part of the problem was just in my head. The 4-ad may have helped.

Oral 4-ad causes me serious GI upset enough to raise my body heat to the point of sweating while sitting in a cool room. It got better after 3-4 hours. My test feels like it is through the roof. That is a good feeling until someone pisses me off. I'll likely make a transdermal and just do about 1/2 gram 3 hours before sex. I'm off for my shot...



> I'm so glad you're not in journalism school


 I second that motion.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 26, 2005)

Damn, I just crushed an amp in my hand!


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I've been horny all day, but now the gf has strep, so no nookie. Ah, the irony.


Thats funny... I have strep too.LOL


----------



## redspy (Jan 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Update: Got nookie, but hopefully not strep. I was pretty backed up since it has been at least a week. Big splash. Finished the job..


This is beginning to sound like a Dale thread....


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

if it were a dale thread, it would be graphically describing both sex and then the dump he took afterward.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 27, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> This is beginning to sound like a Dale thread....


I actually had to delete some of what I was saying to avoid being too graphic. I didn't think you would care to know that even though I aimed low, I hit her in the face.    I should have weighed myself before and after. Speaking of which, I am so bloated that my face is round, and I can hardly fit in any of my pants anymore. I'm only 172, though.   I decided working a weak AI in would be a good move, so I'm using an old 6-oxo/7-oxo transdermal. I think I'll hold off on the nolva while using this unless the big G shows up. I'm wondering if too much estro is affecting my libido. I sure felt better after yestday's romp.


----------



## redspy (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> if it were a dale thread, it would be graphically describing both sex and then the dump he took afterward.


That my friend is very true.  He'd also take a sample of the stool and examine it under a microscope and report the findings to fellow IM members.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> That my friend is very true. He'd also take a sample of the stool and examine it under a microscope and report the findings to fellow IM members.


  what a weirdo.


----------



## redspy (Jan 27, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I actually had to delete some of what I was saying to avoid being too graphic. I didn't think you would care to know that even though I aimed low, I hit her in the face.  I should have weighed myself before and after. Speaking of which, I am so bloated that my face is round, and I can hardly fit in any of my pants anymore. I'm only 172, though.  I decided working a weak AI in would be a good move, so I'm using an old 6-oxo/7-oxo transdermal. I think I'll hold off on the nolva while using this unless the big G shows up. I'm wondering if too much estro is affecting my libido. I sure felt better after yestday's romp.


Good idea with the AIs, Femara is too strong for mild cycles like yours.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 27, 2005)

I think the new batch of HCG may be working better. Too many factors, but the Libido has been in full swing today, just like the first few weeks on. I believe the 6-oxo will help. The GF has strep (doc said it was the worse case she has ever seen), so I've got to be careful there. I can't afford to be sick at this point. If I can keep the little guys at a reasonable size and have a sex life, I'll take this thing to March. Crushing an amp yesterday will shorten the cycle by a few days. I think I only have 8 amps left, and I'm doing one every 3 days. I'm going to do some cardio now...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 27, 2005)

BTW, I advise anyone who is considering doing their first cycle to grow a beard first. I look so damn funny due to bloat that I can't believe no one has said anything. It wasn't nearly as obvious when I had a beard.

30 min of moderate cardio was nice and relaxing. I don't do that often these days. I should be ready to lift hard and heavy tomorrow, and I plan to have the most intense high volume workouts from here on out. I sure hope I look better when this water is gone. I look like a total fat-ass right now.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 28, 2005)

Excellent workout today. It felt nice to bench 200 lbs for 8 reps. Because of my surgery, chest has been a weekness of mine for some time now.

I'm still holding water like crazy, but my libido is the most intense it has ever been. It literally hurts. I think it was the HCG that turned it around. I must have had a bad batch. Since I started the new batch, I've been doing 250 iu every other day. I may back down to every 3 or 4 days. I don't know for sure, but I think the 6-oxo helped too. Somehow, in a matter of days I went from having a serious libido problem to downright girl crazy. My aggression (feeling) is through the roof. 

If things keep up this way, my cycle looks to be a huge success. Someone is bound to notice that I look water-logged. I've gained 20 lbs so far and I think one pound is an extra pint of water in my face. LOL...I look so damn funny. Yesterday, a friend told me I looked real funny during my d-bol phase. I still say a beard makes a world of difference. I almost can't wait until the GF comes over later. (Don't worry, I will not make a Dale thread out of this   ) I need relief. If I can't find a balance, I'd rather be on this side. I had a harder time than usual shooting down the offer of a young lady begging me to bed her today. Patience is not my forte. Life has it's challenges, though.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 29, 2005)

Another good workout today. I lost one of my gloves between yesterday and today, and the shop was closed. Now my hands are blistered. Back day involves the heaviest weight for me. I've been stuck at 172 lbs for 8 days now. I'm going to cut out cardio, and keep lifting heavy (4-7 reps). If I don't see progress after another week and my libido is fine, I'll likely throw an oral in the mix. Either 10 mg M1T or 12.5 mg D-bol with post WO shake. I'm leaning toward the M1T, but only if the libido stays in a healthy range. I certainly don't want to hold more water, but I doubt even D-bol would do that at this phase. I'd probably on do that for about 10 days or so. BTW, for the last 4 weeks i've been taking milk thistle, ALA, and some NAC for the liver. I was surprised to find that I had no grip problems without the gloves on shrugs and dead-lifts, unlike usual. I workout with 300 on shrugs with a barbell, too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Glad the lib. turned around.  Now it's my turn.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 29, 2005)

Unless those gloves have straps on them as well, I would expect that they would weaken rather than strengthen your deadlift grip.  Gloves just create a thickbar, making the exercise tougher.  I think magnesium carbonate chalk would work a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, no gloves definitely helped with the dead-lifts and shrugs.

After I shot in my delt today, oil seeped out for about a minute. Strange, but I don't think I lost much. I'm going to leave the needle in there for a while after I am done shooting so that doesn't happen again.

I have to take today off due to time constraints, but I'll be back at it tomorrow. Too much damn school work. I spent too much of the weekend having sex, too. I'm just glad I can do that normally again--even if I don't know why. Must be the HCG.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I spent too much of the weekend having sex, too.


 As the kangaroos say, "WTF, Mate?"


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> As the kangaroos say, "WTF, Mate?"


Hey, I had a lot of catching up to do. Strange how much the libido took a u-turn. It certainly doesn't help me concentrate in class. I can't complain, though. Much better than the alternative.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

Man PFH this journal is an up and down rollercoaster. I wish I had something to add but just wanted to chime in and say I'm still tracking.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Pirate.  Looking good bro, keep it up.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

About to do a leg/bi/forearm workout. I've cut out cardio. All I can think about is sex... Hoping to put on a few lbs this week.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

Another great workout. Felt like I could go forever. I've been taking L-arginine, and that may be helping with what feels like high bp when lifting. Not making much in the way of size gains. I think I'm gonna add some 1-T for a bit and see how that goes. Hopefully, I can pack on 5 more pounds in these last 5 weeks of my cycle. I think the ALCAR really helps with mental focus in school and the gym, too. I'll back off the HCG a bit. Probably every 3 days. Man, that was therapeutic. I love lifting weights. Its live a vacation from the real world.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey Pirate.  Looking good bro, keep it up.


Thanks, Bro.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 1, 2005)

Workout went great. Feel wonderful. School is stressing me out, though. I'm sure I've mentioned that I plan to add 1-T soon. Been stuck at this weight for over almost two weeks. I've only seen minor strength gains in that time, and very little--if any--mass gains. I'm thinking that a higher rep range might be better for mass. I'm also thinking about adding about 25 mcg T3/ day, but I am undecided on that one. I did manage to lift 205 lbs nine times on bench today, which is a good improvement for me. My pecs don't look like they have grown at all, though. Overall, I'm happy with the way my arms, back, shoulders and legs are coming along. Can't see the abs through the water (and extra fat).

My body hair has been growing faster and thicker. I had some laser hair removal done on my back last year so I wouldn't look so much like a   . They told me if I ever shot up test or used finasteride that it would grow back, and it looks like they are right.  That shit is expensive, but I can't shave my damn back.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Workout went great. Feel wonderful. School is stressing me out, though. I'm sure I've mentioned that I plan to add 1-T soon. Been stuck at this weight for over almost two weeks. I've only seen minor strength gains in that time, and very little--if any--mass gains. I'm thinking that a higher rep range might be better for mass. I'm also thinking about adding about 25 mcg T3/ day, but I am undecided on that one. I did manage to lift 205 lbs nine times on bench today, which is a good improvement for me. My pecs don't look like they have grown at all, though. Overall, I'm happy with the way my arms, back, shoulders and legs are coming along. Can't see the abs through the water (and extra fat).
> 
> My body hair has been growing faster and thicker. I had some laser hair removal done on my back last year so I wouldn't look so much like a  . They told me if I ever shot up test or used finasteride that it would grow back, and it looks like they are right.  That shit is expensive, but I can't shave my damn back.


It's pretty normal, though, for big gains to be delayed for two or three weeks, right?  I've had a couple of friends who have done similar cycles, and there's seemed to be that way.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

my hair's been growin' like a mofo too.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't see know why it would be normal for mass gains to level off at this point.


----------



## redspy (Feb 1, 2005)

Pirate, how are your joints and connective tissues feeling?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 1, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Pirate, how are your joints and connective tissues feeling?


No problems at all.    I hope it remains that way.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 1, 2005)

I was going to ask you if you had noticed any significant strength gain over the last few weeks.  Your last post pretty well answered that.  I have pretty well hit a plateau on strength gains as well.  I can still easily gain weight, but this last bit seems to have gone to my gut more than anywhere else.  My conclusion is that the Test just isn't doing all that much when it comes to cns stimulation/androgenic activity, not enough to give noticeable boost in strength.

I hope the 1-Test works out for you.  Only thing that bothers me a little is that the gains from 1-Test can be really lean.  I tend to get mainly strength from it.  If I were in your shoes I would look for something a bit more anabolic, even if it aromatizes more than you would like.  

How are the pumps when training?  I can really feel it even after one set no matter what I am training.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 2, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I was going to ask you if you had noticed any significant strength gain over the last few weeks.  Your last post pretty well answered that.  I have pretty well hit a plateau on strength gains as well.  I can still easily gain weight, but this last bit seems to have gone to my gut more than anywhere else.  My conclusion is that the Test just isn't doing all that much when it comes to cns stimulation/androgenic activity, not enough to give noticeable boost in strength.
> 
> I hope the 1-Test works out for you.  Only thing that bothers me a little is that the gains from 1-Test can be really lean.  I tend to get mainly strength from it.  If I were in your shoes I would look for something a bit more anabolic, even if it aromatizes more than you would like.
> 
> How are the pumps when training?  I can really feel it even after one set no matter what I am training.


 I think test alone isn't best for mass gains. I've never used 1-T, just M1T, but it is late to add much else other than an oral to my cycle. I could use d-bol instead. Pumps are just right. If they were more intense, it wouldn't be good. I'm using CEE, too. 

Just started T3 at 25 mcg today. Class time...


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 3, 2005)

Let us know how the T3 is going....sides at your starting dose, suggested starting dose if you think 25mcg isn't good, noticed energy changes, etc.  I am probably going to start on T3 myself once I notice body fat is storing too much.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 3, 2005)

no sides at 25 mcg on the first day. A little energy and heat boost at 40 mcg on the second day. I'm going to keep it under 25 mcg/day because I don't want to lose weight or cut. I take it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach with one cup of water then eat > 30 min later. 

I start the 1-T tomorrow.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 4, 2005)

Damn this T3 is sweet. Too bad I'm not cutting. I'm going to back it down to about 15 mcg/day--just enough to replace what is missing. Even at 25 mcg, I sweat while sitting in class. I don't want to shut down my thyroid and get fat during pct, so I am just taking a replacement therapy approach with that.

Took my first dose of 1-T estergels this morning. I plan on taking 100 mg every twelve hours up until pct (about 30 days away).

I'm still just 172--been here for two weeks. I have lost about 2 lbs of fat in that time, though.

Had a gyno scare the other day. You would think I would have learned by now and would keep up with daily nolva. Anyway, that was solved with a heavy dose of the big N. 

I hope to be able to gain a pound a week of LBM over these next 4 weeks. I don't really care much about strength gains.

I'm still enjoying the CEE. I quit taking the ALA because it gave me raunchy farts at high doses. I'll reincorporate it soon. I think my high protein intake is giving me some gas, as well.

Today, is leg/bi/forearm day.
I'm still sticking with a 4-7 rep range, and I usually only go to failure on the last set. Not having a lifting partner makes going to failure on every set a hassle for some exercises--like squats.

Damn body hair is getting worse. Pretty soon, I'll be swinging from trees.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

are you saying your gonna consume 1.2g of 1-t ed?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 4, 2005)

Hopefully I won't get the same "sweating in class" reaction that you did.  I am still planning on throwing in some T3...I might wait until I am doing my mini-cut for my last 2-2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> are you saying your gonna consume 1.2g of 1-t ed?


I meant every 12 hours, not every two.   

The T3 makes my body temp fluctuate a lot. I kept waking up sweating last night.

Damn 1-T gives me 5 hours of burps that tasted horrid.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

what are you talking about?  the 1-t tastes like candy


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 4, 2005)

Workout went well. I don't do any cardio anymore, and I expect my legs to grow on this 1-T based on what happened the last time I took 1-ad. A few weeks ago, I stated doing deadlifts again and changed my squats to deep squats, and I'm seeing great results in the glute dept. My shoulders are taking size nicely, as well. My damn chest is stuck.

My libido is healthy--not too far in either direction. I'm still loving the superman feeling of the test. I got some Viagra in the mail today as added insurance.

Luke is fucking crazy: Molecular Nutrition 1-T estergels make you burp up chemicals for hours. I'm thinking about taking 3/day instead of 2. I'll have to research that more.

If I lose sleep tonight because of T3 sweats, then I'm dropping it altogether. I'd love to use it on a cutting cycle with heavy androgens sometime, though. 

Tomorrow is chest/shoulder/abs day. I'm off to wrestle with the GF until then.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 4, 2005)

Ya, the Dbol keeps me tossing some nights as it is and I wake up sweaty a lot lately.  I am sure that it will be the same if I do end up throwing in some T3.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Luke is fucking crazy: Molecular Nutrition 1-T estergels make you burp up chemicals for hours. I'm thinking about taking 3/day instead of 2. I'll have to research that more.



drink more water


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 5, 2005)

I stil had problems keeping a steady body temp last night. Maybe I have a cold. I do have some sinus problems. Viagra tasted aweful, BTW. I ate like freakin' crazy yesterday. Took on a jar of peanut butter like it was a bowl of ice cream. Pastrami Ruebens with extra Russian Dressing, French Fries, Trioplex bars throughtout the night. Chugging fruit juice. Anyway, I'm up to 174 lbs. today. Of course, I dropped a log that probably makes up the difference soon after weighing. The T3 speeds up your digestive system, BTW. About 5 dumps a day. No more Dale talk, I'm off to the gym...


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 5, 2005)

Another great workout. Everything is taking shape nicely.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 6, 2005)

I took today off unexpectedly. I've been eating a lot of junk on top of all my clean food. I'm going to up the 1-T to 300 mg/day starting tomorrow, and probably start pct around the end of this month. I'm just about ready to not have to worry about my shrinking nuts, growing breast, and limp dick. I think the 1-T is reducing my appetite and libido. At least those nasty burps went away. I haven't used the 6-oxo for the last few days since I don't want to smell/taste like t-gel with the GF around. I'm starting it up again and hope that a reduction in estrogen will help keep the libido normal. 

I've been thinking more about PCT lately. I've got some HMB powder I need to cap up for that. I plan to use clen for the first two weeks. Nolva for about 5 or 6 weeks. I'd like to have something to keep cortisol in check. I'm not going to try the 7-OH stuff that Designer Supps sells, but I'm thinking some transdermal 7-oxo couldn't hurt. Damn supps are going to cost me more than my gear! I'm going to try to reincorporate the ALA and see if I can find a good dose that doesn't give me sulfuric farts. The T3 makes me shit a lot, even though I'm only taking less than 12.5 mcg/day.

I'm soon to discover what Flex always tells me: the worst part is coming off the juice. If I can keep 168 lbs after pct with no extra fat, I'll have gained 15 of LBM and reached my goal. I'm pretty sure I can do that if I can make some steady gains for these last few weeks.


----------



## LAM (Feb 6, 2005)

keeping serum insulin levels high is the "cheapest" way to defeat elevated serum cortisol levels.  I would overfeed for at least 2-3 weeks once you start your PCT.  cortisol can't fuck with insulin.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 6, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> keeping serum insulin levels high is the "cheapest" way to defeat elevated serum cortisol levels.  I would overfeed for at least 2-3 weeks once you start your PCT.  cortisol can't fuck with insulin.


I plan to overeat for 4-5 weeks, the first two with clen. I'll eat frequent, hi glycemic meals, and not take ALA.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 7, 2005)

Despite what anyone might say, I'm earning these gains. I've been working out as hard as ever. I couldn't do this if I didn't love it, though. 

That being said, everything is going well, The 1-T is giving me aches, mainly in joints like my ankles and in my scapular region. If it doesn't get worse, I'll ride it out at 300 mg/day for a few weeks.

Only two more amps to go. I'm up to 174 today, 21 lbs over my starting weight. My pants are ridiculously tight in the thighs and butt. I'm going to need a lot of new clothes soon.

I wish I would have begun using the T3 sooner. Very advantageous. I took 9 solid shits yesterday (due to the T3), so I took some generic ammodium this morning, and that seems to be better. 

Strength and endurance are at an all-time high. My traps are really filling out--deadlifts do wonders for that area on me.

My next cycle is planned to start at the end of summer, and I don't know if I should even try to bulk this summer or just cut. It will be hard getting used to making gains at a much slower rate. If my abs don't pop out by the end of pct, I'll probably cut over the summer. It is funny that I am already looking forward to my next cycle...


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

i get aches too.  Mostly lower back though.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 8, 2005)

The 1-T sides are minimal. I don't have much of a libido, but I can only see my GF once or twice a week, so hopefully I can get the job done when called upon.

Had a good leg/bi/forearm workout today. Strength is up a bit with squats and leg curls. The CEE really seems to help me make the most of my workouts. I think the ALCAR helps me with mental focus during workouts, as well. I'm off to get my sustanon. I'm gonna miss this stuff...


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

BooHoo, I only see my G/f twice a week BooHoo


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> BooHoo, I only see my G/f twice a week BooHoo


 I did have another woman begging to give me a bj today, but I shot her down because I don't cheat.   My body sure rose to the occasion though, so it was a good libido check and very tempting. Mind over Matter.


----------



## redspy (Feb 8, 2005)

It takes a man with honor to turn down a BJ.  Are you crazy?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 8, 2005)

I would prob turn down a BJ if it was the right thing to do.  I am not a fan of getting them anyways.  It is always a nice gesture, but I never get off from them.  It is probably the fact that I have to lay back and be selfish.  Now if it were 2 girls sucking me off at once, that might be a different story.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I would prob turn down a BJ if it was the right thing to do.  Now if it were 2 girls sucking me off at once, that might be a different story.


 Another noble man.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 9, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I did have another woman begging to give me a bj today, but I shot her down because I don't cheat.  My body sure rose to the occasion though, so it was a good libido check and very tempting. Mind over Matter.


 ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, im not quite sure I understand. You said no to fellatio? So it's you turning down sex now not the chicks? Man your estrogen levels must be high, i suggest 500ml's nolva ED until this "symptom" subsides.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 9, 2005)

this turning down a bj nonsense reminds me of Bigfoot. Ive heard rumors but didn't think it was actually true.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 9, 2005)

no bj? huh? what's that? Pirate, where are your breasts? Men don't say no to head


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

His G/f OBVIOUSLY reads this thread


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> His G/f OBVIOUSLY reads this thread


 Hopefully he shot one in her eye and said "Now THATS what you get for being nosy"


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

But then he'd never have the opportunity to shot one in her eye again


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

Actually, it was a young lady who I have been with before, and every time I see her she tries to get me to screw her or give me head--even though she knows I have a GF. She just wants to be number 1 on my list, but man can she give good head. This is the first time I have committed to one girl in years, so it can be very tempting. I'm very direct, so some women tend to tell me straight out when they want to hop in the sack.

Today is Chest/Shoulder/Abs Day. I'm going to lighten up the volume of my ab routine, so I can spend more time/focus on my chest. I'll also add an exercise to target my rear delts and reduce the volume of shoulder press.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

Just had one of the best chest workouts of my life. I'm working out with 210 lb on bench now. That is major improvement. I used a pec deck type machine to get rear delts, and it worked well. I'm going to keep the ab workout light from here on out. Can't see 'em anyway. I really need to focus on lats, chest, and arms.

I feel great! The 1-T doesn't seem to phase me, but it may be helping with stength a little. Damn T3 makes me shit like crazy.

Overall, no complaints at this point.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

what's the weight.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> what's the weight.


Last time I checked, it was 174.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

fat ass


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> fat ass


 Like this:


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 10, 2005)

177.5 lbs this morning. Damn 1-T is making me hold more water--I thought it wasn't supposed to do that. Looks like I might hit 180 by the end of this cycle.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Like this:


 
Yes, just like that.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm still at 177.5 lbs and holding a lot of water. I going to throw some d-bol back in the mix, even though I'm going to look like the marshmellow man. Just 10 mg post-workout. I would do it pre, but I don't want too much pump action. My muscles are getting a bit sore after working out. It feels like my recovery time has slowed down for some reason. Maybe it is just because I've been increasing the weight regularly.

Today will be back/tri workout, and I'll do some rear delt work, as well. I sure hope it warms up enough for me to wear shorts soon. I feel like an 80's rock star with pants this tight.

I'm off to stock up on liver supps....


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2005)

Workout went great. Didn't do the rear delt exercise due to shoulder pain. I've noticed a lot of internal bloating as of late. This is a bit scary. Holding water under your skin is one thing, but I look like I just swallowed a soccer ball. Maybe cramming all this food in me has just distended my abdomen. I think not using the ALA is causing me to gain a bit more fat, as well. I'm going to try to reincorporate that at lower doses. I was getting gas at 300-400 mg doses. I'll try 200.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm curious Pirate.  When you increase your weight lifted is it on a schedule or is it by the earned ease of the current weight lifted?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I'm curious Pirate.  When you increase your weight lifted is it on a schedule or is it by the earned ease of the current weight lifted?


I add weight when the current weight doesn't lead to faliure within my rep range, which is currently 4-7. I'm going to hold you to that offer for a steak.   

Man, I forgot how good the d-bol buzz is.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2005)

I also forgot how d-bol makes you want to sleep more. I took my last injection of sustanon yesterday. I have three amps left, but I'm done. My PCT will start on 3/1.
I will continue with the 1-T until this bottle is gone (less than 10 days) and probably keep doing 10 mg d-bol post workout--unless the sleepy sides get the better of me.

Today is leg/bi/forearm day. I'm going to go hit it up, but motivation isn't quite what it should be. 

Last night, I had trouble in the sack again. I think my GF just doesn't turn me on enough. Poor girl must be walking funny today. Took me an hour to finish.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2005)

Awesome workout. Endurance it better than ever. I'd get to the 5th set and still be able to do the same number of reps of the same weight as the first set.
I dropped the volume a tad on the bis and forearms and increased the intensity. 10 sets of curls doesn't seem to be any better than 8 (4 preacher, 4 standing).

My primary focus now is on keeping the mass and strength that I have without hurting myself or overstressing my connective tissue. I'm also focusing on trying to get my gonads ready for pct. I've upped the HCG to 250 iu eod. If they are not up to size by PCT, I'll mix up a new batch and do 5000 iu over the first week of pct.

I'm taking at least one week off from the gym at the beginning of pct. Then I will start again with low volume, probably 2 sets of warm up and one heavy set for everything and try to keep my sessions under 30 min. I'll also aim for an insulin spike immediately before lifting. 

I have mixed thoughts about using clen during my first two weeks of pct. I'd hate for it to cause muscle loss, but I suppose that as long as I eat enough, I should be fine. I plan on using BCAAS, HMB, and Glutamine as well as frequent insulin spikes and overfeeding to keep catabolism in check.

I've had a bit of pain in my shoulders the last few days, and tomorrow is shoulder/chest/abs day. I'll be very careful with form and not increase the weight on anything from here on out. I think I've been pushing my luck as is.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, it feels like just yesterday that you started your journal.  When do you think you will begin putting pictures up?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Wow, it feels like just yesterday that you started your journal.  When do you think you will begin putting pictures up?


My before pics are in my computer, which won't be out of the shop for atleast 3 weeks. Hopefully, they didn't restore the hard drive. If they did, there won't be before pics. I'll wait until I drop some of this water to take after pics. Probably a few weeks into pct--about a month from now. My cycle doesn't end for about 17 days from now.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 13, 2005)

The Workout went well. I didn't have the endurance today that I had yesterday. I've decided to drop the volume for most exercises and increase the intensity. I'm 178 lbs today, and don't expect to gain but two pounds at the most this month. PCT starts 3/1. I'm considering upping the HCG dose to 500 iu. eod--I have minor atrophy that needs to be reversed this month. I know the d-bol/1-T will keep me shut down, but I expect to be shut down until the longer esters from the sustanon are gone, anyway.

My shoulders and traps are developing nicely, but chest and lats are still lagging. I'm growing thick dark hair in places I haven't before like the underside of my wrist and bicep. As long as my palms and tongue don't get hairy, I guess I'll be alright. Still feel great, but the d-bol makes me tired a few hours after I take it. I'm popping a couple hydroxycut that I still have around from the old days for a little extra energy when the d-bol makes me want to nod off.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 14, 2005)

Today was an off-day. My schedule for the next two weeks is going to be crazy, so just getting to the gym will a victory in itself. I'm getting a little extra fat, but I'm up to about 179 lbs. Definition is shot, but I expect it to improve some after a couple weeks on clen during pct. Tomorrow is Back/Tri day. I may add some more exercises to stimulate my lats more. Damn things won't grow!


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 14, 2005)

I feel ya on the lats.  Everyone tell me that they are getting huge, but I just can't see it.  Good enough never is.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 15, 2005)

Not much new to report. I got a killer headache during deadlifts today. Otherwise, everything went fine. I think the 1-T raised my bp a bit. I can't tell if it is helping much with size, though. I'm at 179 today. 250 iu HCG seems to keep the boys up 'n runnin', but I might do a little shock treatment before pct.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't make it to the gym form most of this week as I had planned, but I'm going to post some pics.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 16, 2005)

Posted a pic from today and a pick from a month ago.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 16, 2005)

I think everyone has lost interest in our journals.  I feel all alone in the world.


----------



## Du (Feb 16, 2005)

We're all lurking.


----------



## redspy (Feb 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Posted a pic from today and a pick from a month ago.


Good progress bro.  Someone's been eating well


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I think everyone has lost interest in our journals.  I feel all alone in the world.



I still lurk.  Good progress pics man.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2005)

I check it out daily, good pics.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 16, 2005)

I also check it out daily, I just don't post much.  I keep up with you and Purdue every day.  

Behind you both all the way...


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 16, 2005)

I appreciate the support. I need to get a hold of my pics from mid Dec. when I started the cycle.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 16, 2005)

How many weeks left?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 17, 2005)

PCT starts 3/1, last shot was 2/11. I'm currently up 26 lbs. in 9 wks. I hope to keep at least 15 lbs of LBM, and it looks like I've got about 2 lbs of extra fat. Started at 153 lbs.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm finally going to get back to gym today for the first time this week. School has been crazy, so my stress has been way up and feeding a bit off. I've lost about two pounds, but hopefully no strength. My muscles are very flat looking. 

I'm still using the 1-T for a few more days, but stopped the d-bol that I had used for a few days. It makes me too tired. My test feels like it has been way up this last week, and I was wanting to go lift so bad but couldn't.

I've been using 250 iu HCG ed this week and the nads are starting to feel a little more dense. Then again, I haven't had sex all week so maybe the tank is just full. That should change tonight. 

I'm going to a concert with some friends, and I'll have a couple beers. My liver may not like it, but I need the release. After all, lower stress = lower cortisol = less catabolism. Beer.   

But, I'm off to the gym now. I'm going to keep the weight up and lower the volume as I approach PCT, then take off the first week of PCT from the gym altogether.

I discovered that I was under dosing the CEE. I weighed out a tsp to about 2.6 g. So, I've been taking between 1.5 to 2.6 grams pre workout. Today, I took a heaping tsp, so about 3.5-4 grams. We will see how that goes. Hopefully, it won't give me cotton mouth--which too much creatine has done to me before.


----------



## brogers (Feb 18, 2005)

From www.mindandmuscle.net

"Ethanol has been found to both directly, and indirectly -- via increases in ACTH (33), increase cortisol production. 1.75g/kg increased levels by 152% at 4 hours and was still significantly higher than control at 24 hours in adult males (34). In addition, consumption of ethanol along with exercise resulted in a 61% increase in cortisol over alcohol alone (35) . A study of adolescents admitted to the hospital with acute alcohol intoxication showed ACTH and cortisol levels 10 and 1.6 times that of controls in females, and 5.9 and 1.4 times as high in males -- however, a general stress response much be considered as a possibility in these circumstances (36). 

Other studies, however, have not found such effects (28, 37, 38). Thus, some researchers have concluded that any increases in cortisol are due to a stress response from nausea rather than a direct effect of ethanol (38, 39). And, indded, in one study, a subjects that vomited displayed cortisol levels 5 times as high as his baseline value (28)."


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

I hear ya about school bro. For this whole month all my work is very spread out rather than condensed into a week or to. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2005)

I appreciate the link, brogers. I'm only going to have a few. Intoxication is no fun for me. A beer just keeps my hands from grabbing chicks and my mouth from saying things that make them slap me.

I didn't have the explosive power today to endure the squats well. This may be from lack of sleep and stress factors. However, strength was up in all other exercises, and I even raised the weight on leg curls. I'm not getting the pumps I used to, and I suppose that is do to decreasing test levels.

It occurred to me today that I workout with the same weight on bench and squats. Seems a little off balance. My legs and glutes seem to grow without being strong, but my chest does the opposite to a degree--at least it doesn't grow proportional to strength increase.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 19, 2005)

The post I tried to make earlier isn't here, so I'll summarize. Libido/ED issues. Lack of energy due to sleep deprevation/stress, but still got a good workout thanks to CEE. I'm benching 210 for 11 reps now--nice progress for me. Preparing for upcoming pct.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 20, 2005)

Got 11 hours of sleep last night--way more than I usually get. I feel great this morning. I'm going to do back/triceps today. Again, keeping the the volume low, and the intensity and weight high.

I've only got about 2 days worth of HCG mixed up, and I'm not sure if I will mix another. I really want to start PCT with my testes ready to respond to the LH and FSH when it starts to come back. I also don't want to desensitize the 'ole leydig cells. The size seems to fluctuate throughout the day, so sometimes I'm freaking out over atrophy, and later in the day, they seem up to size. Very strange. It is hard to assess the size objectively.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 20, 2005)

So what is your total time from last injection to when you are going to start your pct?


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

mentally prepare yourself for PCT, bro. it ain't fun.

other than that, everything's lookin' good, kid.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 20, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> So what is your total time from last injection to when you are going to start your pct?


 18 days in between



> mentally prepare yourself for PCT, bro.


I'm trying.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pct Is Fun!


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya, that is why I am still considering going with some IGF-1 from IBE for the first couple of weeks of my pct.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 20, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, that is why I am still considering going with some IGF-1 from IBE for the first couple of weeks of my pct.


I don't know if that would make PCT much better. That is expensive stuff for someone who uses each slin pin three times to cut costs.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the jab.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 20, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Thanks for the jab.


At least my jab wasn't as dull as your rusty slin pins.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 21, 2005)

Anywho, An interesting thing has happened over these last few weeks. My muscles appear to be smaller, I look and feel fatter, but I'm still gaining strength, and I'm still 25 lbs heavier than when I started. It is too late to change my routine for this cycle, but I think that a few weeks using a higher rep range after PCT will help me get some good mass going. I still feel the test, but not as much. My HCG usage gives me wood when I don't want it. I've used 6-oxo for the last few days, and I'm certain it helps me with the libido on cycle. Today is a rest day. It is 82 degrees outside, maybe I'll start working on a tan. I can't wait to cut so my abs/obliques will show again. I'll wait until about 6 weeks after pct begins to start cutting, though.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My muscles appear to be smaller, I look and feel fatter, but I'm still gaining strength, and I'm still 25 lbs heavier than when I started. It is too late to change my routine for this cycle, but I think that a few weeks using a higher rep range after PCT will help me get some good mass going. I still feel the test, but not as much.


Hey, man, you know as well as I do that big weight=big muscle.  Throwing around more weight than before for sets of 10 will swell you up bigger than before.  Don't get discouraged.  Everybody has to do a strength phase now and then which often makes you look smaller.  

Overall, are you satisfied with your cycle?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd say the cycle has been a success thus far. I did gain size during the first part and strength thoughout. My muscles have really hardened up these last few weeks, even though they haven't grown much (expect my legs have grown nicely). When I feel my muscles, it is nice, but looking in the mirror is not as satsifying as it was about a month ago. That might improve once I lose this damn water, though. Yeah, I won't let it get me too discouraged. I think I'll be able to keep my gains well, since I am not beyond my genetic threshold.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

before you began the cycle, did you think you would gain more, less or about what you did?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, my goal was to gain and keep 15 lbs. of LBM, and I have gained it. As long as I keep it through PCT, I've got what I was looking for. I didn't really know what to expect as far as size, strength, and weight go, but I am not disappointed in those areas overall. The only real problem I have had is an unpredictable libido. Sometimes I'm horny and hard all day, sometimes I can't cum etc...I know everyone is tired of hearing it. I'm just saying that that was the only thing that was unexpected. I'm very much looking forward to having normal sexual function/desire, but I'm also looking forward to my next cycle in the Fall. I aim to put on another 15 lbs of LBM then, though I doubt I'll gain and keep that much again from one cycle. I'll be doing: Test E 500, Deca 400, and D-bol 25. I'll train more for mass than strength, as well.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 21, 2005)

What is your full planned pct stack?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 22, 2005)

Nolva for 5 weeks starting at 60mg, ending with 20mg.
HMB 3.5 grams twice daily.
BCAAs and Glutamine at various times.
Milk Thistle (already using it now)
Clen for the first two weeks
Lots of carbs/frequent eating
About 4000 calories on off days and 4500 on workout days
NO CARDIO for 4 weeks then slowy incorporate.
I'm probably forgetting something, but that is the base of it.
There is also the standard supps like green tea, ALCAR, multi-v, vit c, vit e, fish oil, glucsomine/C etc.

Took my last shot of HCG yesterday at 400 iu. My balls feel as dense as a pair of rocks. I'm having some lethargy, but it helps me sleep at night. I suppose this is due to decreasing test, the 1-T, and my body becoming used to the T3. I'm going to be real tired when the T3 is gone.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm also going to sip on a sugar drink like Gatorade while lifting during pct.

Today is leg/bi/forearm day, and I am expecting a good workout. I think I've been getting a fair amount of test from the HCG conversion. Still feelin' great.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 22, 2005)

Workout went great. Man, my legs are growing. I got my computer back from the shop, and windows was restored, so I lost my before pics. I posted a pic in my gallery from spring last year for reference.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 22, 2005)

Found a few before pics on another disc. Posted one. Wow, I've come a long way in two months.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Found a few before pics on another disc. Posted one. Wow, I've come a long way in two months.


 damn bro, you have blown up


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 23, 2005)

My workout today was not so good, just because I was distracted--especially after I broke my mp3 player and had to listen to that horrible pop music. Almost wrecked my bike getting to the gym in back a number of times, as well. I'm looking forward to taking a week off. Having my test levels slowly decline is making prop seem like a better choice in the future. I'm down to 177 lbs. Tomorrow is an off day, and I'll do short/intense/heavy lifting over the weekend, and take next week off. I finish the 1-T tomorrow, too.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 23, 2005)

What's the HMB doing for you?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 23, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> What's the HMB doing for you?


I haven't started it yet, other then a sample a few days ago to see how easy it would be to swallow the powder after dumping a heaping tsp in my mouth. I was just thinking I should start it now. However, it will be impossible to determine how much it helps while on pct. I've got a kilo of Citrulline Malate on the way as well.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 24, 2005)

Argh, I must have done too much HCG. Fucking test and aggrevation is way too high. I've just about been having an anxiety attack all day. Everything pisses me off real bad. On top of that, I had the onset of gyno in the middle of school--even though I've been taking 30 mg tamoxifen citrate powder ed. Damn HCG takes a few days to kick in. I've upped my nolva to 120 mg today, and I think I'll keep it there for about a week, then go down to 60 mg/day. I'm a fucking mess--just looking for more things to be angry about. Not good. I don't let is show, though.


----------



## Du (Feb 24, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> What's the HMB doing for you?


 
There is some evidence in untrained individuals that HMB possesses some anti-catabolic properties (i.e., prevents muscle breakdown). Since research is still very limited on this supplement and there is some promise in certain populations, HMB was put to the test in a more unique population: highly trained competitive athletes. The theory was that because this caliber of athlete often participates in high-volume, high-intensity training, if a product could enhance recovery and act as an anticatabolic agent, it would be very useful. 


Twenty-six NCAA DIII football players from various field positions were involved in this single blind experiment. Players were randomly assigned to either 3 g HMB or placebo. The researchers tested the players before and after 10 days of preseason training. Various blood measures were taken, including testosterone and cortisol levels (anabolic and catabolic hormones, respectively) and performance measures were completed too. Finally, questionnaires asking about intensity, soreness and fatigue were completed by the athletes. 

Over the 10-day period, subjects participated in 19 practices and 3 resistance training sessions. There were no significant changes in levels of intensity, soreness, or fatigue. There were also no significant differences in the hormone levels measured between groups. In addition, there were no significant differences in any of the performance measurements completed. 
This study does not support the use of HMB for its purported anticatabolic or improved strength gain claims.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

I have read that you need to take at least 5g ED to get the results that it claims.


Sorry to hear about all the troubles, Pirate.  I hope everything evens out for you.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, there are a lot of studies that suggest the same thing. There is no doubt that 3g/day won't do anything. I wouldn't expect it to affect test or cortisol at all. I don't know why they would monitor that. Insulin is one of the most anabolic hormones. keeping insulin levels up is much more important than taking an anti-catabolic supplement.

BTW, 20 mg diazepam later, I'm doing much better than my previous post.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm as normal as I have been in a long time today. It feels as if the cycle just come to an abrupt stop overnight. I quit taking T3, starting taking HMB, and today I used Citrulline Malate for the first time. Awesome stuff. I didn't get the pumps, but with the CEE, the energy, recovery between sets, and endurance is great. My gyno symptoms carried into today, but subsided after I took another 120 mg nolva and four drops of femera. Even with the great endurance/atp supps, the workout today felt normal. No more joyous testosterone rage workouts. I'm sure it will only get worse for the next couple weeks. I'm considering not going to the gym for a week from today. In the meantime, I will take clen and eat about 4000 calories spread over 7 meals. I'm still sitting on the fence, though, as I originally planned on starting my off week on Monday.


----------



## Du (Feb 25, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> BTW, 20 mg diazepam later, I'm doing much better than my previous post.


Call me a retard... but what is that?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 25, 2005)

It's valium.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

Pirate, how old are you??


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Pirate, how old are you??


I am 28 years old.

I decided to begin pct today, 14 days after my last shot. I dropped 3 lbs since yesterday, which I expected after taking a bit of femera. So, I am at 175. I'll be taking a week off from the gym starting today, and will foucus on my diet. This is the plan for my diet:

*Meals 1,2,&3:*
Protein = 56 g
Carbs = 84g

*Meals 4 & 5:*
Protein = 45 g
Carbs = 67 g

*Midnight Protein Bar:*
Protein = 24 g
Carbs = 39 g

Total fat will be around 110-130 g/day

So, roughly a 4,000 calorie/day diet. With absolutely now exercise this week, this should be plenty of food. I'll likely step it up 500 calories when I get back in the gym next weekend.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 26, 2005)

What is the theory behind taking a week off at the start of PCT?  The way I see it the first three weeks or so are when you are most vulnerable to muscle atrophy.  For me at least the strength lost during that week would be all but impossible to recover quickly.  What I have always done is just continue to train but follow a reduced volume strength routine.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 26, 2005)

It would probably be better to take the second week of pct off instead. The vulnerabiliy to muscle atrophy is due in some part to the increase in catabolism while your hormones are out of wack (i.e. low test/high cortisol etc). I think during pct is a great time to take a week off, and let my body recover. With my diet up, getting plenty of sleep, and being well below my genetic potential, I don't see why I would lose any more strength or mass than if I went to the gym. My connective tissue needs to recover as well. I've had significant strength increases, and thankfully no injuries. When I return to the gym next weekend, I'll start with the same weight and low volume and very gradually work the volume back up.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn clen cramped up my left glute during sex so bad I had to call it quits. I started taking Potassium Gluconate yesterday, and it gave me horrible diarrhea for most of the day--and other GI distress. I guess I'll stick with bananas. I'm losing water, and my pants fit again.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been nodding off like the first few days of my M1T PCT. I'm going to try go sleep as much as possible this week. Taking a week off from the gym is nice.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope you get everything kicked back into gear soon.


----------



## LW83 (Feb 28, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Damn clen cramped up my left glute during sex so bad I had to call it quits. I started taking Potassium Gluconate yesterday, and it gave me horrible diarrhea for most of the day--and other GI distress. I guess I'll stick with bananas. I'm losing water, and my pants fit again.




I get HORRIBLE calve craps.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 28, 2005)

I took some gugglesterones and caffeine, and I am much better. I think the energy issue will improve in a few days. It is just a transitional period.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 1, 2005)

Down to 175.5, but it is just water. I'm eating plenty. The caffeine and gugglesterones help with energy. Anxiety has gone way down in the last  week dispite very stressful situations in my life--getting my ass kicked in college! I pretty much feel as normal as I have in a long time. That includes libido. I bet I will be sore when I get back to the gym. Damn nolva is growing mountains of acne on my forehead.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 2, 2005)

Down to 173 lbs and eating like crazy.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Down to 173 lbs and eating like crazy.




using T3?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 2, 2005)

Probably not.  T3 is very catabolic.  You only want to use it while you are still running anabolics.  He is running clen for the first couple of weeks of his pct.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> using T3?


You asked me that a few days ago.  No, I am not using T3 during PCT. WTF, Luke?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

I've kept my weight up at 174 lb this week, even though I've been a bit sick. I start lifting again (after a week off) tomorrow. I'm going to do two warm-ups and one heavy-ass set of the various exercises with plenty of rests between sets. Whole workout should take half of an hour. I'm going to try to lift the same weight as I was on cycle (for one set). After doing this for three days--hiting every muscle group once--I'll have some idea how well I'm keeping my strength gains. I look smaller, but I still think I'll keep 15 lbs LBM that I gained after pct--which ends after march.

Balls are still hanging well, and I'm much more relaxed these days. I'll update after I lift.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 5, 2005)

Workout went well. I was able to lift the same weights for the same or more reps. I kept my workout to 30 min. Taking that week off was a good idea. I stopped the clen because I don't want to lift on that stuff. I don't think I'll use it much anymore, unless I'm taking time off from the gym.

I don't feel shutdown. My energy is fine, and my libido is slowly catching up. I feel the usual aggression that I am accustomed to in my everyday life--not like the apathy I felt during my M1T PCT when I was shutdown.

I think that I'll be able to keep all my gains through PCT since I'm not that big anyway. In about a week, I'll raise the volume of my workouts by one set of each exercise if all goes well.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 6, 2005)

I did the same thing today: warm-ups and one set of each exercise with the same weight I was using on cycle. Whole routine lasted 30 minutes. On bench, I was doing 215 lbs for 9 reps on cycle, but I failed on my 9th today. There was no loss of strength on my other lifts. I took just about every set to failure, and was sometimes surprised that I couldn't complete the rep. I always finished my reps on cycle. I just don't have that burst in me that I could tap into when I had all that test in me.

I drank gatorade and BCAAs right before lifting to help reduce catabolism. I'm loving this Citrulline Malate and CEE combo I'm taking. I'm taking 3.5 g HMB powder twice daily as well.

My libido is slowly returning to normal. Had sex for 45 minutes without stopping last night and didn't blow my wad, but I woke up and finished the job in < 15 minutes this morning. 

My nolva dose is 60 mg/day this week, down from the 90 mg/day I took the first week. No problems other than oily skin.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to do my first  back day of pct in a bit. I've had bouts of lethargy that seem to come out of nowhere, but otherwise I feel quite normal by most measures. I've put on a few pounds in the last few days, so I am going to have to focus more on proper diet. I've still been eating like I'm on cycle, and it is not going to the right places.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 7, 2005)

Workout went fine. I used the same weight, but on some exercises I unexpectedly failed on my last set. I thought my anger/aggression issues were getting better, and the anxiety has, but I still get pissed-off a lot more than I used to. I need to reevaluate my coping mechanisms...I'm in danger of being a jerk.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 9, 2005)

Due to a series of exams that I have to take before spring break, I'm going to miss today and tomorrow. I am eating way over maintenance, so as to keep all my muscle while not lifting as frequently as I should. Unfortunately, I've put on about 4 lbs in the last week. I'm up to 178 lbs. I plan to get back in the gym Friday and get my diet more under control. My caloric needs are suddenly way less than a few weeks ago. Plus, not working out much lowers my metabolic rate more. 

Anywho, I slowly feel my libido and energy returning to normal, though I am using small amounts of Lipo-6 to avoid the occasionally lethargy that seemed to catch me off guard from time to time during these first two weeks of pct.

I've decided that this journal has run out of steam, and so I'll end it here. As is, I believe I will keep my gains with a little extra fat. I plan to cut after pct. It was a fun ride, and I think I did well for only 9 weeks of shots (and some d-bols). I gained 16-18 lbs of LBM after subtracting my estimated fat gain. My next cycle is planned for the fall and will include short esters and orals only. 

Thanks to everyone who took interest enough to follow my journal. Hopefully, you have learned something from my experimentation. Happy Trails!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats on the gains and hard work man!!


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow, this sadly seems like a goodbye.  I don't do so well with these.


----------



## redspy (Mar 9, 2005)

Respect to the Pirate.


----------



## Du (Mar 9, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Wow, this sadly seems like a goodbye. I don't do so well with these.


I promised myself I wouldnt cry.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------

